# Woking Nuffield....part 78



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies

Happy chatting










Good luck & take care  

Natasha x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

ha ha its meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee      I'll be back in a mo, just needed to get in first!!!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hello all

Hope- my heart goes out to you hun, it stinks and its so not fair, allow yourself a little wallow, we are all here for you 

Pots- fantastic news poppit, your pupo    Im crossing everything for you  

Emma- hope your feeling better today, sorry for my meeeeeeeeeeeness last night   I am sending my        your way!!!

Hatster- have pm'd you  

Tash- nice bump matey, you look lovely in your pic, your forgiven for not calling me  dont do it again though  

karen- im thinking of you and hope you manage to make dinner next week!   

Ali- maybe you and i (the poor relations)   can sit up one end with a glass of tap water and a pitta bread  , I used to smuggle wine in to places, I wonder if we could smuggle in sarnies  

Hi Beanie- nice to see you again                     

Hello to everyone else, Im looking forward to seeing everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh no the thread has changed to 78   that means bad luck  

Beanie-Your more than welcome im just glad i could help  

Tash-I saw your bump yesterday   

Gilly-Your forgiven but only cause i love ya   hope you have gone for a massage as i told you too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - how do you do that, not post and then suddenly you're the first one    I'll forgive you, but only cause its you    Yeh i've been slack with my phone calls but its been a really manic week and i'm all over come with tiredness when I get home and thats my excuse and i'm sticking to it  
Are you saying I look lovely cause my heads cut off in the picture  

Emma - no no no don't be silly, it doesn't mean bad luck    pull yourself together women  
I know you saw my bump and felt it too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I did and i liked feeling your bare bump


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I know you did    I'm such a tart, will lift my top for anyone  
I didn't say to you what lovely blasts you have there in your piccie, they look great, nothing to worry about
at all.  I've never seen blasts before I don't think.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi everyone

Tash, what pic? where is it? Did I miss something?

Emma I hope your tummy is feeling better and your   is not too runny today!    

Gill, I'm sure you can sneak in a few sarnies - then you just have to order a starter or something  

Beanie good to see you back!

Ali - hows your eye?

As for me, we have our 2nd scan, not grown as much as they would like so they have upped the menopur dose by 1 vial a day. Next scan is on Monday. 

Hi to clareber, fingers, pots, chealsea, bendy, nibbles,  bali, hatster, jelly, alisha, hope, ktx and anyone else I might have missed


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

Hello Everyone...just been trying to catch up on all the posts.  When and where is the meet up??  I may go but I have to figure out how far it is!  

Hope.. I was so sorry to read your post. I hope your doing ok.

Strawbs...Congrats on the wedding. Have you bought your dress yet?

Pots....Good to see you again.  Good luck... I'm so happy your 'PUPO!

Angie...I really hope the move goes well. 

Fingers....thanks for the warm thoughts about my appointment.

Minow .. I loved your post how you summed up everything...that was funny.

KTX...  Not much longer now.... Do you have everything ready yet?? 

Paris..your embies look lovely! 

Our appointment went well with Dr C. At least we finally know the problem is sperm-antibodies. So thank goodness for ICSI. |And I 'm really relieved to know the reversal didn't close up!!! That would have been more troubles. All in all ... we are excited and feeling very positive.  We will put one back the first time. my husband is trying to keep us grounded and not getting too exicted  but.....THAT'S HARD TO DO!!  

If  I could find out the time/place of the meet that would be great. I hope to go.

Have a great weekend .


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Babydreams- that all sounds good to me,  

Elly- I was joking about the sarnies   Im sure the extra powder will speed things up matey    

Tash- you read my mind   I did type "lovely pic, shame about the face" but deleted it cos I thought you may never phone me again & you would think I was a bully!!! 

Emma-


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Pmsl poor tash  

Elly-Im sure that extra vile will do the job      splats have stopped so far  

Babydreams-Excellent news   so when do you start   once i have numbers on monday i will post the details its the Green Olive in chobham if we meet for 7.30pm or something  

Tash-Thanks hun


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Gill I know you were joking honey!   

Babydreams - good to see you have some answers. When do you start your treatment?

Emma glad the botty has dried up! won't be much fun putting bum bullets in if they are just going to slide right out!   

I'm very snail trail today - going to end up with a snotty hammock tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urrgghhhh lucky old MrW


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Elly- thats rank   meant to ask the other day " what you doing in an office working? I thought you did your photography still?"

Emma- glad you changed the name of the venue, silly billy!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Shut it fish face


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Just like M! 

Gill - before I took up photography full time I was in Online marketing - I have always kept a hand in and done the odd bit of contract work in this area as it still pays well! and I don't want my brain to get rusty I'm doing some work at the mo for my ex manager at Amazon, he is looking to hire someone full time (which I don't want!) but he's asked me to help out until then - all good pennies!

I'm just looking at my numbers as I updated my blog - am a bit frustrated now as it looks like one of my follies has shrunk   she did say they can get squashed so I'm hoping that it's just that the bigger one is squishing the smaller one - the other day I had

Left Side: 4 follicles: 13, 10, 8, 8mm
Right side: 3 follicles: 11, 10, 8

and now I have 
Left side: 4 follicles: 15, 13, 11 and 8mm 
Right side: 3 follicles: 15, 8 and 8mm

Going to have to give the follies a good talking to later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Bird brain your post to elly doesnt make sence  

Elly-Scrub M's name out naughty


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh I get it now Elly   Im sure you will get some lovely eggs poppit, you have a nice number of follies, I will do a little follie jig for you        

Emma- It makes sense now    use your spell checker btw   plus you normally have a pic of M up, thats keeping his identity under wraps   NOT!!! you do make me laugh you crazy bird!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I cant be   to use spell checker its not like im trying to impress anyone its only u lot  
And yeah you have a point there


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - I have scrubbed - but Gill has a point!  

A fun game for anyone who is bored this afternoon - I managed to fly my plane 68 metres so far 

http://flightsimx.archive.amnesia.com.au

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I can't get past 5metres.  How on earth did you manage 68 metres?

My plane has also been shreaded by the fan twice as well!

I think i am a bit crap at this game.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - Ii watch it lady   don't you know that i'm hormonal and you might make me    you witch  

Elly - Or shall I call you snail trail elly    I hope that increase in drugs dos the trick but it looks ok to me  

Emma - gill is a nasty bird isn't she, I thought she was lovely...just goes to show you how wrong you can be about someone  

Babydreams - well done to dh and glad that you've got to the bottom of your problems as to why you can't conceive.  What was
dh's sperm count    the reason why I ask is that my dh had a VR and the count was fine in the beginning but like all wounds they
start to heal and we had to have SSR in the end as the ones that were coming out on their own just wasn't cutting it.  Just thought
I would mention it as it might be something worth asking about and it might also save you some time.


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Chelsea - once you get past the fan and our the window it just goes on its own! Mine got shredded loads!

Tash    yeah yeah so I have the snail trails today. Free lube for MrW methinks


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Elly - Just got up to 63 metres - so feel better now.  Thought i was being a bit thick (that's quite normal for me) and didn't see the window until I got over 7 metres.  That killed a few more moments of Friday afternoon. Thanks for the entertainment  

TTFN


----------



## luckystork (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi

Hope you don't mind me popping in to ask a question?  We have just completed our first ICSI and sadly haven't made it to test day before   turned up so BFN for us.    

Our next cycle we will be self funding so have a choice of clinics and the nearest for us is Woking Nuffield and through this cycle have put on a bit of weight   again after getting it down.  

Does anyone know if Woking Nuffield have an upper BMI for private funding patients?

Thanks


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-I cant play it i have to download something  

Lucy-Sorry to hear your a/f arrived early   not sure about the bmi question but you could try calling them and speaking to one of the nurses   woking have a long waiting list (even private is around 6mths)   but you could ask for a cancellation


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

See ya's later, hope you all have a good weekend.

Emma - will be thinking of you and sending you lots and lots of    

xx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - sorry you can't play it, you probably need the macromedia flash player which is very easy to install - you can google it

Lucy - sorry to hear that AF came too soon  I'm not sure if they have an upper BMI level, but I know they like it to be under 30 if possible.

Friday piccy time - I just found this on the sun website - taken by a favourite photographer of mine called Steven Klein (he once took some super HOT pics of Brad pitt too Gotta love that naked chest  I also love the pose - it's the kind of photo that I would take


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Lucy - sorry AF arrived   My BMI was over 30 and I've had 2 cycles, however, they reckon you have a better chance with  BMI of less than 28 - 30... If you get referred and get on WN's waiting list you'll wait a minimum 6 months so plenty of time to lose the weight gained with tx..


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Thanks honey have a nice weekend  

Elly-Nice pic of DB


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Oh how totally scrummy does David Bechham look.Yumm  I have a snail trail too after seeing him  

Im coming on Wednesday!  I promise to do my best to turn up you bunch of monkies

I had a chicken pie for dins last night with veggies and new pots instead and tonight im having a roast yummm!!  Then i had KING strawberrys from marks and they were HUGE almost posh dinner party size ones and they were yumm too You'll soon see on Wednesday that im hardly skinny Im a big old bird me

Emma another day closer to test day chicken legs    Emma i wanna meet you at Woking maybe first.........omg it makes me nervous even thinking about it!!   

Tash i have a brown line below my belly button coming do you ??

Pots lovely stuff lady- 2 blasties on board   

Elly are you going to the meal?

Gilly hello 

Oh im going to play the plane game


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

2.77m    I couldnt fly it 

Its coz i havent got a mouse on my laptop and it just nose dives


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

COme out come out where ever you are ........are you all hiding??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-I will give you chicken legs little sis    and yes i will meet you at woking  

Pmsl you a big bird never   i saw tash's belly and she has a big brown line up her belly, not sure if thats where she hasnt bathed properly though


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Shes not washed the dirt bag


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she will kill me for saying that   tell me honestly have you got a bump yet mushroom head


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

its got bigger this week suddenly and i think you can tell im pregnant now instead of a porky tummy    Not a definate bump tho cos if i was to breath in it wouldnt be as big so its a strange belly 

Jelly head


----------



## babydreams219 (Dec 1, 2006)

We should hopefully be starting stimms in september.  (We would start sooner but we have a holiday booked) 

NVH....Dr C didn't give us a count. ( I shouldv'e asked but with antibodies it doesn't matter)  But he has both kinds of antibodies. 40% of one kind and 30 % of the other. I was surprised it wasn't 100% antibodies.  At least we are getting closer.  It's really dragging! 

Everyone have a great weekend!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Hope I'm very sorry   its so very hard this IF   thinking of you..

can't remember where peops are on this IF treadmill   need the list to see.. hope its all going good for everyone though   

I'm afraid i'm going to have a me moment  
it seems I'm not responding as well as I have in the past   so we're really dissapointed (an understatement) and feeling not very hopeful if I'm honest. I've had around 12 to 15 follies previously and this time just 6.. this has been scaring the sh*t out of me and leaves me thinking this could be the end. 
i'm off  to try and muster up some PMA from somewhere

a peed off alisha


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Alisha-I think Wildcat and Beanie havent had good responses either (wonder if woking have got some duff drugs at the moment)   try not to worry up your water and milk and keep that tummy warm with a hottie always works for me    

Have had friends over for a take away tonight and sat outside earlier which was nice   good to forget about this cycle for a few hours   although legs feel heavy tonight and lower back achy like a/f is on her way


----------



## strawbs (May 16, 2005)

wildcat-lovely piccy of DB!! cut victoria out of the piccy and we could be onto a winner!!

Do you do wedding photos to make my dh look that hot??  I may also need a bit of work!!  would make the bms a bit easier!    

strawbs xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Alisha it only takes one and im sure you'll have a few more growing juicy this weekend. Like Emma said drink lots of milk, water and keep the old tummy warm









Emma no more talking like that you naughty lady or i'll come round to ur bay windowed house and slap your legs









Have been







this morning and then im going for a barbe at my parents with the family as it Daddy's Birthday









I might pop to next to to get some linen trousers...one week till my holiday
















Anyways must get ready, have a lovley Sunday everyone!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Alisha,
my firend had ICSI at Woking and at one point was going to abandon as only one follicle seen. However, had the attitude that it only takes one and so went ahead. MR R found about 8 I think on EC day, one of which was put back as an embryo and now she has a gorgeous son. Positive thinking- she is the calmest person I know and I am sure this helped.

Everyone- Fleet Holland and Barrat have Q10 at £4.99 for 100 (30mg) until 19th July.

Have a great sunny sunday and to anyone on the 2ww hope you are doing well.

c


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Bendy-Have a nice bbq with daddy and the family   and hope you get some nice linen trousers from next  

Clareber-Bargain!!!! how is tx going


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Alisha - I know I am not the best case study (mainly the end result!), but I consistantly had 7 follies the entire time I was stimming and i thought this was poor, but nobody at WN seemed too worried and on EC day, they collected 7 eggs and next day 6 fertilized.  I must admit I felt such a failure and didn't think I would get any eggs and then nothing would fertilize, but its amazing what difference a day makes.  If I get 7 again, I will feel happy, as it is quality not quantity that counts.  Thinking of you and sending you plenty of PMA vibes!   

Emma - hope you are hanging in there and staying positive   .  

Monkey - good luck for your baseline scan tomorrow.  Hope it all goes ok.

Jellybabe - hope you have survived the 1st week of downreg boredom - less than 1 week to go now  

A big hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-Not to bad going crackers atm    how is d/r  

Monkey-Good luck tomorrow


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

hi all, sorry not been on, but I've missed chatting to you all.

Emma love, stay positive     hope your feeling better?

Hope, I'm so sorry for you  

Pots, congratulations on being PUPO, hows it going   

Bendy, are you coming on Wed's?  Happy shopping

Wildcats, good luck for the scan tomorrow  , great photo of Becks 

Babydreams, excellent news, sounds like will be on treatment together, hoping to start d-reg end August

Alisha, try and keep your chin up hun, like Debs said, its quality that really counts   

You'll never believe it, i was on a long day at work on Thursday and Friday, and i felt that mt throat was a bit sore again, Sat morning saw Thames Doc and got Tonsillitis again.  So started another course of Penicillin yesterday!!!!!!!!  How unlucky is that! 

Hi to everyone I've missed, and looking forward to meeting you all next week.  I'll need the road that the pub is on so i can look it up on the map.

Take care love Bali x


----------



## clareber (Jan 27, 2007)

Paris- your test date is on my birthday- sure to be a good sign....hope you are doing well on the 2ww- It drove me crackers last time...need a strategy for this time round!

hope everyone had a good weekend


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - d/r is as boring as hell.  I am a bit more laid back this time and really have to make an effort to remember the jab!  Last time everything was done to military precision and look where there got me    

Stay strong


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Friday 13th Sucked for me! not only did we have a crap scan which showed our follies aren't growing but when we did the Menopur, MrW was mixing up the last vial when the needle separated from the syringe and we lost the lot (4 vials!) so we had to go to Woking on Saturday morning and buy 4 more to make sure we had enough to get through the weekend. Waste of £60 argh....  It was a total accident though - so take note anyone who is mixing - BE CAREFUL WITH THE SYRINGE!  Oh and then MrW stabbed himself in the hand with the mixing needle     

Clareber - Are you in Fleet? My brain is fried you might have told me this already, I bought some Q10 from the H&B in GUildford the other day for the same price - I'm thinking of getting some more as its sooo cheap - at £15 off per bottle it's got to be worth buying at least 4!

Alisha - where are you at with your stimming? I had my 2nd progress scan on Friday and I only have 7 follies, my firsrt go I had 18 (then ovulated early  ) so I know how you feel. However I also only had 5 embryos last time and I got a bfp - so quality NOT quantity rules.

Bali - hope your tonsils aren't too sore today  

Emma - how are you feeling today hun? I'm just bloated and I feel positivly FAT   

Bendy - where are you going on holiday?

Oh poo, I just noticed the time - it's 8pm - Jab time!  Have a nice evening all 
xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Girls,
I have been off car hunting again getting sick of it now! 

Babydreams Good luck for Sept 

Wildcat That is one lovely photo  and I'm not too much of a DB kinda girl I prefer Nick Lachey myself 








You seemed to have had an adventful Fri 13th  Come on follies grow x  

Emma How long till you test? 

Bali Hope you get better soon

Monkey love how are you getting on?

Hi to everyone can't stay as I've ****** Dh off by not helping out with dinner 

Sukie
PS I started DR on Fri


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - hope you are keeping sane and positive   d-regs are going well thanks - just having a problem remembering them   which is a bit weird considering this whole thing dominates our lives.
What time do you do your heparin and BBs   I do my jab at 7pm so I will be able to do it before I leave on weds

Debs - yes I agree - remembering to do them is also proving to be a bit of a challenge for me. Roll on friday hey - has your af started yet  

Wildcat - good luck for your scan tommorow   - loved the Becks pickie - not sure what posh was doing   maybe buffing up the paint work  

babydreams - so glad you got some answers at your appt with MrC - Sept will be here before you know it  

Bendy & NVH - I think the brown line you are talking about is called the linea alba and it is something to do with the abdominals accomodating to the growing baby   I could be wrong but I'm sure bali will confirm it
(sorry bali)

Alisha - quality, quality, quality        

Monkey - good luck with your scan tommorow  

Sukie - hope the jabbing is going ok

Minow - you mentioned about red meat and MrC saying there was something special about it with regard to ttc - any ideas what that might be   I am not eating red meat at the mo but I will start again if necessary 

Was at the beach on sat - left the suncream in the car   big mistake - I look like a beetroot with panda eyes   so there will be no problems identifying me on weds  

Hello to gill, ali, myra, MrW, clarebear, bendy, strawbs, fingers and everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sukie-Good luck for friday   i test thurs  

Bali-Poor you honey you must be really run down   hope you get better soon  

Wildcat-Blimey what a nightmare friday 13th   pmsl at MrW stabbing his hand  

Debs-im with you on that one i kept forgetting jabs was even 2 hours late with my heparin last night and 1.5hrs late with bum bullet  

Clareber-happy birthday for thurs  

Jellybabe-I do heparin at 8pm and BB at 9   what are we all like we keep forgetting to do our jabs  

Right the details for the restaurant are 

01276 858114 
 
Address: Station Road
Chobham
Surrey
GU24 8AQ
England


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

I started Fri gone but thanks anyway 

Jellybabe hope the sunburn is fading x

Don't know if you have all seen this or if it will get take off but it just a bit of a giggle..





Sukie

/links


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Suki you had better go and make up with DH over dinner - I wish I could get MrW to cook!   

Jelly babe - it's called the linea *****!

Emma - yeah I must admit I giggled at that too - payback for stabbing me the other week I think!    

Sukie that was hilarious - did you notice the blonde guy was Justin Timberlake? 

Off to bed now, can't shift this bloated feeling, I have a headache and it's so hot tonight I can't stand it - off to get showered before an early night!


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

This is too funny:


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Wildcat    Yeah it MR JT , Dh came in and gave me a kiss and said sorry for snapping, so all is well. I made the salad for the dinner so we are good.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi ya ladies

Sorry for being awol, but been at work all weekend and went to France on friday, had a great time, lots of shopping and the weather was great, even managed a walk along the beach, it defo blew away the cobwebs  

Emma, hope that you are not stressing yourself to much, i am so looking forward to seeing you again on Wednesday, especially as you will be PUPO   goodluck going back to work tomorrow

Wildcats, i am sure that when you go for the next scan everything will be moving along nicely, sorry that you had to shell out some more cash for the menopur, i have everything crossed for you and Mr Wildcat for Wednesday for e/c, you both deserve some goodluck     Hope all goes well with the scan tomorrow

Jellybabe, goodluck with the d/rs, hope you are not   dh  

Gill, looking forward to Wednesday so i can give you a big hug and you Ali  

Suki, glad that you have started the d/rs, you are on the way now hun, keeping them all crossed for you  

Alisha, as everyone else has said quality over quantity, i am with you hun  

Tash, i had a look at the other thread to have a wee look at that lovely bump of yours, carnt wait for a rub, obviously in the nicest possible way of course   

Monkey, sorry hun, not sure if you have started stims yet, but i hope all is going well  

Bali, sorry to hear that you have another infection, how unlucky 

Well, i am sorry if have missed anyone out but i will be able to give you all a hug when i see you on Wednesday, hi to Bendy (looking forward to meeting you hun), Beanie, Angie, Fingers, Minow and everyone else, catch you all tomorrow


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Suki - glad you and DH made up, it's never nice to be mad with someone for too long. A very good friend of mine taught me about the 10 minute rule - something that she now applies to her marriage basically you can be mad at him for 10 minutes, during this time you can be as mad as  you want, say what you want etc get it out. After the 10 minutes are up - get over it. The only other rule is unless it's a deal breaker - eg he has cheated and it's over.  Seems like a good way to handle arguements to me and it's kept her marriage goimng for 35 years! 

Hi Myra sounds like you had a lovely weekend, I wish I could come on Wednesday   

I'm bricking the scan this morning. I'm in at 11.10am - anyone else there then?


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Morning all,

Good luck for the scan today wildcats    

Thanks for the details for Wednesday Emma, 

I'm on nights tonight, so chilling out this morning then off for a sleep this afternoon.

Jellybabe, wildcats is right, the line is called Linea *****. 

Look forward to chatting today love Bali x


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - so sorry to read about the adventures of Mr&Mrs Wildcat on Friday!  I must admit, I did chuckle when Mr W stabbed himself.  Good luck for the scan today.

Sukie - welcome to the excitement of d/regs. 

Jellybabe - hopefully the glowing will subside by Wednesday, if not, then as you say, you will be easily identifiable    No AF for me as yet, expecting it tomorrow if it goes like last time.  What about you?

Bali - hope you start to feel better soon.

Emma and Pots - here are today's positive vibes for you both     

Hello to everyone else. 

Debs


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

I think i missed something, what thread are the pictures of tash's bump on?


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi all

It feels like I haven't been on here for ages - busy at work at the end of last week and then a nice weekend with dh. Well it was meant to be but think I might have overdone it a bit yesterday as we went for a work and managed to get lost so did about double the number of miles we were meant to. Oh well, will start relaxing properly from now on. At least it probably got rid of a few of those d-reg pounds. We were in WN this morning at 8.20 (should have been 8.10 but I managed to get the time of the appointment wrong - whoops!) and all fine with my baseline scan so starts stimms tomorrow evening. I'm still on 3 ampoules this time although may be reduced after my fist scan next Monday . Thanks for all the good wishes pre scan.

Alisha and Wildcat - sorry to hear that your follies are being slow. I am sending lots of positive growing vibes to you both    . Wildcat - loved the db photo...

Debs - hope af turns up soon - mine was 2 days late but then turned up with a vengeance.

Pots, Emma and Jules - how are you all feeling today    - not long now until you test although I am sure it is dragging for you

Sukie - congrats on starting dregs.

Hi Myra - sounds like you had a lovely time in France - you must be starting again soon

Jellybabe - glad to hear that you are getting on ok with dregs. 

Hi everyone else - sorry if I have missed anything


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Everyone 

Elly-Hope that scan goes well today     im sure it will  

Beanie-Hope your scan goes well too   

Monkey-Glad to hear all went well for you   i always start on 3 powders too  

Jules-Havent heard from you thought you would of been on here so we could of tried to keep each other sane  

Sukie-Sorry just blame the drugs my heads all over the place atm  

Myra-See you weds  

Pots-Read your diary all your signs sound VERY GOOD   

Bali-Hope that tonsilitous is going  

Right im going to book the green olive for 7.30 under the name of Paris


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right i have booked the table  

Now the hard bit  

They have set menu's at £19.99 per head i think she said 22 courses  

Or a smaller set menu for £16.99 per head
If we dont want a set menu we need to get back to them today or tomorrow as we will need to pre order   there website is www.green-olive.co.uk


----------



## bali (Nov 22, 2006)

Hi Emma that sounds great, I'm happy to go with the flow. 

How the 2ww going hun?  My tonsils seem to be getting better again!  Think i nipped it in the bud on sat when felt the symptoms coming back.  Still on the old antibiotics though til next sat .

Where are these pics people are talking about?

Take care love Bali x


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Back from my scan - I met Beanie while I was there - Hi Beanie! she is of course lovely!  It seems the extra Menopur gave us a little growth spurt but I have 21, 19, 17, 16, 12, 11,10, 10 and the nurse said that we could expect 4 eggs from the larger ones. I'm not sure yet if they will push EC back to Friday (which I think they should do!) or if they will go ahead on Weds as planned - I'm waiting for a call now as they took some bloods today.  It's a tough one as I'm worried if I stim too long I will ovulate early again but I don't feel I've stimmed enough at this stage! argh. I think I'd forgotten how frustrating this can be.   

Emma - 22 courses!!! OMG I hope each course is only a few bites otherwise you will all be rolling out of there!  

Bali glad to hear your tonsils are better today.

monkey good ;luck for stims jab tonight - be careful when mixing (MrW take note!)!!

Chelsea here is an af dance for y ou                        

Hi to everyone else - got to dash, work calls!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi all

Mrs W will give the 10min thing ago next time but it'll be hard for me as I'm a bit of a brooder    Hope the scan went well 

Emma How are you doing today?

Bali Glad your throat is getting better x

Moneylove Good luck stimming tommorrow

Myra Glad you ha d a good trip, you can't beat walking along a beach!

Chelseabun hope af comes as planned 

Hi to Tash, Bendy, Jules, Jules, Jellybean, Mr W, Pots, Babydreams and anyone I've missed x

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly and beanie -Well done   Elly you cant ovulate as your on cetrocide, better to be put back than having loads of immature eggs hun   that means you can come weds now  

Bali-Glad to hear that your getting better, Tash's bump pic is on the woking bfp thread  

Im going NUTTTTTTSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone

Sorry not had time to catch up properly as its another manic day for me    I hope you all had good weekends  

Emma - am thinkking of you and sending you all the positive vibes in the world    
Don't worry about the set menu, it sounds like its gonna be a mission to organise anyway  

Elly - well done on your scan.  Great piccie on Friday on posh and becks by the way  

Myra - you can feel me any day   

Pots - what symptoms are you getting then   

Monkey - good luck with stimms, blimey your de-regs has rushed by 

Bali - the piccie of my bump is on the woking pregnancy thread but you'll see it on weds anyway.

Hello to everyone else


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - same as Bali, I am happy to go with the flow on Wednesday.  Had a look at the menu and it all looks very nice.  

Wildcat - It is all so frustrating.  Good luck for the phone call later and I hope it goes the way you want it to.  Thanks for the AF dance, I have stomach ache - so I guess the dance is working its magic already  

Monkey - glad the stimming can start for you.  Hopefully Jellybabe and I will not be far behind you.

Debs


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi all

It was lovely to meet you at last Wildcat - you're lovely too    I hope you didn't have to wait much longer after I left.  What a dilemma for you - I hope the blood test helps you to make a decision about EC.   I know how you feel regarding the worry of ovulating early.  I'm worrying about that myself as I was supposed to have EC today and it now looks like it won't happen until Friday  .

Emma, sorry to hear that you are going nuts.  Are you still off work?  Hope you manage to keep yourself busy today.  Sending you loads of sticky vibes.   Not sure what to do about the meal on Wednesday as if I have EC on Friday I think I'm going to have to do the trigger injection on Wednesday evening and I won't know what time that is until after my scan on Wednesday. Errrrr.  

Hi to Minow, Sukie, Tash, Bali, Monkey, Alisha, Myra, Pots, Bendy, Jules, Gill, Jellybabe, Debs, Fingers, Strawbs, Clareber.  And hi to anyone that I might have missed. 

LOL Beanie xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Afternoon girls!!

Another manic day in the office so just popping on really to say hello. Got loads to do as leaving at 5 today.

Wildcat - try not to worry until you've had the phone call. It's easier said than done I know - I think I held my breath for every phone call on 2nd cycle after what happened on my first.       

Emma - at least you are only going NUUUUUUUUUUUTTTTTTTTTTTSSSSSSSSS no change there then  

Hello all you other lovelies, hope you are all OK and not getting too stressed whatever stage you are at...


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kerry   bloody cheek    

Beanie-I am having to take my heparin with me to do and my botty bullets i will help you with your trigger if you want   its up to you though  

Pots-They are VERY good symptoms i had all those with all my bfps   my dollies are my indicator


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - THE STEROIDS WILL HOLD BACK YOUR NORMAL SYMPTOMS - how many times did you tell me that! Now its pay back  
 

Pots - They all sound good.  Just remember the pregnyl shot you had before ec stays in your system for a bit, don't want to 
put a downer on things and hope they are all real, I really do   

Beanie - come on come, pleaaaaaaaaaaaase  

Kerry - hows that witch thats sitting next to you    early finish for you then when its my normal home time  

Elly - hang on in there, I know its a worry esp as its happened to you before but it won't happen again  

Back to work


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Sorry Emma   

Tash - the woman next to me is still a witch - I am considering whether to staple her lips together or whether I should trip her up again   Yes, it's an early finish but only because I have to drop something to my bosses house as he's on holiday!! It's just round the corner from WN so shouldn't take more than 20 mins to get there. Then I have my weigh in this evening!! So nothing exciting!! 

Can someone make sure Emma washes her hands after doing botty bullets at the Green Olive!!


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

I am back from my lovely relaxing week in Devon.
Now back to reality as I am back at work, and desparately want this 2ww wait to be over. I have absolutely no symptoms and just want to know now if I am going to be a mummy this time. Kittens had grown quite a bit while I was away, and I think DH was a bit dissapointed that they all got a cuddle before him when I got home!

Emma - Sorry that I haven't been on to keep you sane .... Sending you loads of   and  
Pots - Sending you loads of  and   too.
Hope- Sorry to read your news. Sending you and your DP a great big hug.  

Will catch up with everyone elses news soon.


Really looking forward to meeting up on Wednesday. I really don't mind which menu we have, I am happy to go with the flow.

Love to all

JulesB xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Kerry - I have to do my botty bullets too but will make sure I give them a good scub afterwards    Good luck at your weigh in 

Pots - Oh cool, I thought you had those symptoms from the start but as they've only just come on its a good sign. Oh I really
do hope so anyway.  I hope you're not inspecting those dollies every minute though     They say not to sypmtom
spot but its so hard not to analyse everything anyway, but as long as its keeping you positive then thats a good thing   

Jules - wondered where you went, thought you was keeping a low profile on your 2ww.  Glad you had a good time in Devon.  
No symptoms, symptoms are normal, its so hard to tell whats what until that test day arrives.  Hang in there   

Emma - just cause I know you're going crazy I'm sending you extra vibes....

    

Here's something for all three of you....


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Me again,

I have caught up a bit more on everyones news ....
Alisha / Wildcat - sending your follies lots of    for growing nice and strong.
Tash - Thanks for the  . I had nice few days in Devon relaxing and trying not to think to much about tx. It is harder now I am back, and getting closer to test day but I am trying to stay positive! Looking forward to seeing your bump on Wednesday
Monkey - Good news that you can start Stimms tomorrow.
Chelsea bun, Jellybabe, & Sukie - Hope you are doing ok on D/R
KT - I bet you can't wait to finish work!
Hatster - nice to hear from you.
Babydreams - Glad the appointment went well. September will be here before you know it!
Bali - I hope that you are on the mend.
Pots - Your symptoms sound positive. I really hope it means a BFP is on its way.

JulesB xxxx

P.S - I am just about to post an updated treatment list. If anything needs amending, then let me know.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

PM ME FOR ANY CHANGES!!! 

 Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out

 Waiting for Appointments 









Posh24 waiting to find out about egg share. Waiting on blood tests.
Bali

 Waiting to Start 








Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Miracle1978 
ballimac
BarneyBear
Sarah38
Angie - 3rd ICSI attempt towards end of 2007 (date tbc)
Beanie
AliPali Starting again Oct/Nov
Julesx starting again Aug
Minow
Strawbs 
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Myra waiting to start FET 
Gill - waiting to start again end of August
babydreams219 waiting to start Aug / Sep
Clareber
HopeSpringsEternal 

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









 On 21 day wait to start TX 









DownRegging









Monkey2007 - started D/R 2nd July. Starts Stimms on 17th July
Jellybabe - Started D/R 6th July
Chelseabun - Started D/R 7th July (B/L scan on July 20th)
Sukie - Started D/R 13th July

Stimming









Alisha - started Stimms 7th July
Wildcats (E/C 18th July and E/T on the 20th )

 2WW PUPO !! 









Jules 77 FET (E/T 6th July) - Testing 20th July
Emma FET (E/T 9th July) - Testing 21st July
Pots at ARGC (E/T 12th July) - Testing 22nd July

 Waiting for First Scan -  









 BEANS ON BOARD 









Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 26- 09-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 06-12-2007 TWINS  
Bendybird EDD 12-12-07 
Mi Mi EDD 17th Dec 07 
Sumei EDD 2nd Jan 2008 
Caro EDD 15th Jan 2008 
Saz24 EDD 16th Jan 2008 
Sho28 EDD 18th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Nibbles EDD 28th Jan 2008 TWINS  
Hoopy EDD 6/2/08 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Welcome back, well me and you can go potty together as i havent any symptoms either no sore boobs,no tiredness and no more spitty mouth   glad you had fun in devon  

Tash-just to wind Kerry up shall we do each others botty bullets   

Kerry-Shame your not coming you could of watched me and tash   go on kick her off her chair I DARE YOU  

Pots-I think your looking positive with all those signs


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Evening all   

Ladies on the 2ww- Emma mushroom, Pots and Jules keeping everything crossed for you as always!                                    and a few more for extra special luck                          

Monkie jelly sukie and C'bun hope d'regging is being kind to you all

Wildcat are you still feeling bloated chic?  I saw yyou a hubbie a few weekends ago stroling along towards the canal- think it was a sunday maybe    Im going to Cyprus, i think u asked a few days ago

Tash i cannot belive the size of your bump      Its lovely!!!

Im haivng a roast fro dinner tonight! Im full of beans at the moment i even cleaned the kitchen and floor!!  

Emma what you having 4 dinnns?

Bendy


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Mmm roast chicken i will be around yours in 30 mins  
Not sure what im doing pumpkin   
So you have been scrubbing floors then i wont say a word   

Are you coming weds so have gone all quiet on the subject again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

My hair has shocking roots and it needs a cut....like minging straw hair .......im not sure i can take the shame and come


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I have roots too   just come  

Right im off have a lovely roast


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Just a quick hello from me as my life is manic at the moment - we've got 50 + people coming for a bbq on saturday (seemed like a good idea a couple of months ago  ) and busy trying to sort things out  

Anyway...
Pots - sounding vey good   - hope you are managing to stay sane   

Emma - how are you mate? I havent read back properly but I can tell from Tashs comments you are being negative   -i'm sooo hoping you are wrong   and we really didnt need to know about the botty bullets on wednesday  

Wildcat - do you know when you are having EC yet? those follies sound great and i've got everything crossed for you  

Bali - hope your nights arent too busy  

Alisha - how are you hun? i'm hoping your follies are doing well. Our tomatoes are crap this year too - all got blight (?) but luckily we have grown lots at home too


Jules - glad you had a good holiday and helped take your mind off things - can you add me to the waiting to start treatment list please  


Big hello to Tash, Bendy, fingers, beannie, monkey, gill, Ali and everyone else i've forgotten xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Am i one of thise 50


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

oh ok then   but you are gonna have to lie about how you know me and no botty bullet stories


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all

no personals tonight as we are in the middle of watching Dexter on tv and I had to stop to do my pregnyl shot so a quick update tonight , I'll be on tomorrow as I'm not at work! 

Basically they are going ahead with EC on Wednesday - so    to me that they get enough eggs to make it worth while! 

Good luck to everyone else who is at woking tomorrow, will catch up more later


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Wow.....its very busy on here.
Lots of          to Emma, Pots and Jules nearing the end of there 2ww   
Good luck the Wildcats for EC on Wed.......i only had 8 follies and they got 15 eggs   
Alisha...hope those follies are growing nicely   
Monkey....good luck with Stimms...hope you dont go to loopy   
Hatser...wow...whats the celebration....u must have a big garden   
Hi Gill,Sukie, tash, Chelsea, Myra, Bali, bendy, Beanie, Kerry, Jellybabe and lots i know i have forgotten...SORRY
Well i had a great weekend babysiting for my brothers kids......a 3 year old and a 4 week old. It was 2 hour feeds and they didnt get home till 7am. I got home at 1.00 sun ate my dinner and fell asleep. Slept through my alarm and woke up at 8.50...oops
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ali - that sounds like a lovely weekend - not surprised you were knackered with a 4 week old though   - bbq is a belated 40th b'day do for dh - i just know its going to p*ss down  

Wilcat - hope the trigger went ok - loads of     for wednesday.

xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Morning everyone!

2ww'ers sending you lots of     

Emma i know what you did you naughty naughty girl        

Hatster hope the weather is god for your bar-b....50+ wow thats alot of sausages!!

Wildcat pleased to here your ec is going ahead tomorrow     

Not at work today so its an exciting day of washing washing and more washing , getting the suit case down and ironing!  

Chat to you soon !!

Bendy.xxxx


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Bendy - if you have time for a coffee in there somewhere in between suitcases and washing let me know, I'm also at home today and could use a distraction!

Ali - that gives me some hope! thanks I don't think we will get much but I'm staying   that all we need is 2. Have you woken up yet?









hatster - OMG 50 people, you must be  or just very brave!!!

Emma here is a nice hat for you to cover your roots! I had my hair done the other day so I'm good for a few weeks! 









Jules - welcome back - hope you had a lovely time. Oh for the list please update Beanie, she is in for EC on Friday now

Fingers - you cracked me up with your stapling her lips together. I do hope you meant the ones on her face  

Pots - good signs there 

Nvh - yeah make sure you wash your hands!

Chealsea - any sign of the witch yet? I'm still dancing for you but my feet are getting sore now!

I know i've probably missed a few but my brain isn't functioning yet, it's too early in the morning so apologies.

 and  to all the PUPO ladies, we need more BFP's so I'm sending you all positive vibes


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Im seriously late for work again    just wanted to say!!

Elly-    for tom, I will be thinking of you  

Em's- love ya   am hoping & praying for you hun

Pots-   those symptoms sound good to me!!

Happy Jolly's Bendy!

Monkey- keep up the good work  

Love to all, looking forward to tom, see ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Elly-Good luck for tomorrow that has flown by     

Hatster-Promise i wont mention botty bullets and i will say i met you in the green olive  

Ali-Glad you had a nice weekend  

Gill-Have fun at work  

Bendy-Are you coming or not  

Have a meeting today then more phone calls to make for work


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Another manic one                              for all of you xx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Wildcat - loads of luck for EC tomorrow.  Will be thinking of you.  I know your feet are hurting, but I need you to keep up the AF dance - still no sign, but I feel terrible and my stomach is bloated, so surely she must almost be here.  

Emma, Jules and Pots - here are todays     .  

Hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

lots of    for jules emma & pots

 wildcat for e/c

hi beanie nice to hear from you good luck for e/c too 

nvh bump is luvly 

I don't want to go ahead with e/c if only 3 follies its just not worth it.. will have to see what happens in the next few days... surely they wouldn't anyway?

ok got to get this off my chest, its been bubbling with me for some time..

*tbh I'm feeling pretty down with woking, if you think the sun shines then avert your eyes if you don't want to be offended...*
after my last follow up, we both felt like we were 'bothering' the consultant, he was rather terse in his manner and the way the meeting was conducted the follow up letter managed to convey the same terse manner actually. I feel this has not filled me with confidence for this cycle. I rather get the impression its take the money and run syndrome. I feel sure that if there was no terse manner ..I may not be feeling as I do now.

So I'm not seeing woking in a very good light at the moment. I'm starting to think that us repeat offenders at this IF malarky actually start to get up their nose and I think they wish that we'd just bugger off somewhere else. After all we f*** up their league tables and they don't want that. (that's the impression we got after the follow up) But the wonderful nurses take the edge off it all.

Their monday/wednesday/friday policy is not always good for us, are they really doing their BEST for us?? is that really the best day to collect eggs or is it cause its a Friday and that's when you're scheduled for..or are they merely squashing us in to their diary?? for the way they want it to work. It certainly seems like its very limiting... a one size fits all policy - never is the best. I think this is wokings bad side. Leaving us stimming for a week with no observations .. If I had been more closely monitored or bloods taken they would of been able to see that I wasn't responding well to the dose that I'm on, that goes for those who ovulate too soon too.

I know this may sound like sour grapes, but it isn't and even if my tx was going like clockwork we would still be having the same feelings and have talked about this after the follow up some weeks back and again recently just before starting this tx cycle and neither of us want to go back after this tx as we kind of feel unwelcomed there now but never say never so who knows where we'll end up.

I don't want to put a bummer on anyone going through tx at the moment this is just my view

right late for work now  
alisha x


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Morning all

Just a quick post from me in case I don't manage to get on later today. 

   for tomorrow Wildcat

   to Jules, Emma and Pots - are any of you going to test early?

Alisha   - sorry to hear that you are feeling down about this tx at the moment and WN generally. I really hope this is the one for you  and that your next scan shows some more juicy follies  

Debs- hope af turns up today for you

Hi everyone else - Gill, Ali, Bendy, Hatster, fingers, NVH and everyone I have missed


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Alisha - I hear you and to be honest I'm feeling the same way. I haven't responded well either this time and I thought that they would push me back to Friday to allow my follies to grow some more but they seem to want me in on Wednesday anyway. I don't know what to do! I'm so strong with so many things but when it comes to myself and this I seem to lose all the fight in me.

On one hand I feel that I should have argued yesterday (but I was in an open plan office and I wan't really able to talk) and questioned their decision to go ahead on wednesday as I'm looking at 4 eggs if all goes well, and on the other hand I feel I should take their advice as they are the experts and know best.

It is very frustrating - but if this doesn't go well I will be having serious words as it's my money they are messing with!

Here is a funny story to lighten the mood on Homer doing a fertility dance!
http://www.metro.co.uk/news/article.html?in_article_id=57468&in_page_id=34

/links


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Wow its been a bit busy on here!

First and foremost...Emma, Pots and Jules            

Bendy - happy washing and packing, bet you're really excited for your hols eh.  Bet you won't come tomorrow, I just know it  

Wildcat - Good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed that they get some lovely mature eggies.  You should have questioned them if you felt that way, its your body and your money, doesn't matter if you feel stupid as they know best I guess, but i've learnt its not always the case. But anyway, your in tomorrow so hoping all goes well, i'm sure it will do anyway   

Alisha -    I can understand what you are saying but as I said to Elly, I think you have to take matters into your own hands sometimes.  It does seem a bit regimented but they did break the rules from straying from the mon, weds, fri days when I was going through tx and that was cause they were quiet manic.  I guess the way they do things fits in to the way they work and with their stats like they are, I suppose they have no need to change.  I know the cons know best but we know our bodies better than anyone.  When I had my follow up with MrC I insisted on being on 2 amps of menopur rather than 1 amp from the start.  I also took it apon myself to ask for bloods etc. If you feel this strongly then talk to them and get it all of your chest, its your money and your body and if you feel you aren't getting the personalised tx then I would definately say something. But anyway, saying all that you still have a chance so all is not lost.  
You might get a surprise after ec as there might be one or two more lurking   

Emma - did you enjoy your din dins last night  

Pots - your bound to g through ups and downs during your 2ww, its only natural.  Its amazing how you can change from one day to another.  

Gill - hope you wasn't too late for work.

Ali - glad you had a lovely weekend, hope you managed to catch up onyour sleep.

Haster - how many people! Blimey girl, you've got your work cut out there!  Hope the sun shines for ya  

Minow - hows that meat eating going  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Alisha - just to echo what MrsW and Tash have already said... It's so hard to be an "IVF patient", even the phrase seems to suggest to me that we're all  horribly defective.

I think a large part of the problem stems from the fact we're all so emotionally involved in the process that when anything happens that's not 100% positive it feels like a kick in the face. 

For the Woking staff it's a job like any other - think of them like car mechanics (odd analogy but oddly effective I think) - they do their job every day and while they do care they're not as focussed as we are - they can't afford to be.. We, on the other hand, have so much invested financially and emotionally it's almost impossible to be objective - right now, I burst into tears at the slightest little thing and it's all down to the damned treatment.

It's by far the hardest thing I've ever had to cope with and MrsW and I are going through it together, some days it feels like it'll never start, other days like it'll never end and there's other days. At the end of the day all we can do is pick ourselves up every time we're dealt a blow and be utterly bloody-minded about the whole process.


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

... on a lighter note...

MrsW has started to show signs of babyBrain, as can be clearly seen in these tales of wierdness from the weekend..

On Sunday we went out shopping, on returning home we drove past the front of the house and she asked in a panic "Where's my car"  as the driveway was empty. My answer was simple "Dear, you're sitting in it..."

Following on, we went for a walk and found a local graveyard near us that we didn't know existed. It was a lovely, peaceful place and was at the end of a road with some nice houses on. However, MrsW said she wouldn't live on this particular road and when I asked her why she told me:"I'd be frightened of all the zombies at night..." as if there was regular undead foot-traffic up and down the road ...

Roll on tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

MrW-You are such a darling crying and being emotional i like that   pmsl at Elly fancy wondering where her car is   

Alisha-I can echo what your saying when i had e/c they were going to bring mine forward as my follies were too large   and i felt that it was down to how many people they could cram in   on the day Jules and myself had e/c there was 12 people i think in the e/c it was like a meat market    when Elly and myself had tx last year there was only the two of us and i was a lot calmer   i dont know what to do atm i dont know whether to have my left tube out and go with woking for another fresh or go to the argc and not bother with the tube its so hard   were all in this game to get pg and if were just going from one cycle to the other without a positive we have to keep changing the tx or move   every tx i have had at woking i have always gone in to a review and myself and Mr R have changed it, whether it means the drugs,bloods or the age of the embies   i would call woking if your not happy and speak with Caroline and see what she says  

Elly-If you feel the same i again would speak to woking and be honest in how you feel as your are paying them good money for this tx and your know your own body  

Tash-Din dins was pants   how was yours  

Pots-    

Jules     

Debs-Im sure that a/f will come soon honey


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

MrW - such a sensitive soul although I'm with Elly about living next to a grave yard - nooooooooooo way sireeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Emma - din dins was great, sausage and cauli mash    what was up with yours    In tend to go swimming tonight so its quesedillas for us as thats quick.  How you feeling today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Negative but never mind


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

MrW you make me laugh - tis true I did ask where my car was and I was convinced that it had been stolen, and yes we were driving in it at the time    Gotta love these drugs   

Thanks Tash & Emma for kicking me up the butt I need it right now, I should say something to them - I will tomorrow morning when I insist they scan me before I go for EC  Its too damn hard - too many choices, decisions and fighting our own battles. ONe day someone will make this easy. (pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease)

Seems everyone is feeling negative at the moment - we all need a good dose of some happy pills, I hope this makes you smile - another pic from my fave site Icanhazcheezeburgr


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Love that pic   good luck tomorrow sweetie       shame you cant make the meal but i have booked a couple of extra places just in case


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Firstly i don't get the picture?  Shouldn't cat be the third one in as in a b c    

Sorry so many of you are feeling a bit down about treatment or woking    I really hope all you cycles end in bfp's as you all sooo deserve it   

What is that your having for dinner tonight Tash?  

I dont know about tomorrow im a big wimp when it comes to meeting new people....i do want to come but i know what im like

I'm just eating a yogurt --- do you guys lick the lid of life??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh Bendy it would be good to finally meet my long lost little sis, but if you dont want to come then dont you bugger    we will have to have a smaller meet soon maybe a coffee of something as i would like to meet you and your bump  

Licking the lid of life sounds very rude, if you werent pg i would say wash your mouth out with soap


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Bendy you really should go - I'm the scariest person out of the group and you've already met me so the rest is easy      You will have a really good night and Emma will look after you, if she doesn't I'm sure Tash will beat her up


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Elly I just wanted to wish you good luck for tomorrow and I hope you come out with a nice surprise and more eggs than you suspect.

I know how you feel and our last tx we were really shocked as we had far less and alot smaller follies than the 1st treatment and in the end we came out with more eggs, more embies and the bfp so I am really hoping that will be the same for you too hunny.

Wishing you all the very best and will check up to see how you get on

Loads of good luck to the rest of you in the middle of treatment, sending you all lots of baby dust     

Kate xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Someone help me with that picture, I don't get it  

Elly - good luck for tomorrow   

Bendy - a quesedilla is two tortillas.  You put one in a frying pan and fry until a bit crispy, add your filling, anything.  I usually do
cheese and pepperoni.  Put the other tortilla on top and then flip.  Its lovely  

Emma -


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Wildcats, wishing you both all the luck in the world for tomorrow, i so hope that you get some lovely eggies   i will be thinking of you both, it only takes one  

Emma, hunny bunny, dont give up yet, i can understand how you feel hun, i was saying that mine had not worked from the minute i walked out of the hospital after e/t, but you had lovely blasts, that is an achievement, i am hoping and praying for you     and looking forward to seeing you again tomorrow hun

Tash, make sure you wear something nice and tight tomorrow, so i can give that tummy agood rub  

Bendy, come tomorrow hun, it would be lovely to meet you, dont worry i am not scary, carnt answer for Tash & Emma though  

Pots, hope all is going well hun, not long to go now, widh you to all the luck in the world that this is the one   

Ali, will miss you there tomorrow, wish you were going, it would have been lovely to see you again, also i will be the oldest there, us oldies should stick together   

Gill, looking forward to seeing you tomorrow for abig hug  

Well as for me i am really fed up so i am looking forward to you all cheering me up tomorrow, i am 8 days late with my AF and stupid me did a test, of course it was negative, wishful thinking (not)

Well see you all tomorrow, not sure how i am going to get there yet as dh at work, but i will walk if i have to although i will be knackered when i get there as it is 5 miles away from me, love to all


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-  so sorry that a/f is playing games with you   whats the betting it comes tomorrow now   


I dont get the pic either but i thought it was cute


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont really get the pic either  

We should have a pic theme on the side again i liked that.  

What time is the table booked for?  Sod it i will come  

The green olive is on the left if i come through the little village near the petrol garage and mini round about is that right?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope the food will be nice


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah thats right bendy it has a car park at the back ...are you really coming    sit next to me pllleaasseeeeeee give me some baby vibes  

Its booked for 7.30pm   under the name Paris


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bet you dont come, if your nervous call me and i will meet you in the car park   you have to be brave your a mummy to be and will have to be taking your little one to birthday parties etc


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yes im soooo going to come i promise, you cheeky little negative lady.  Im not happy with all this negativity i shall be having words with you tomro  

Im going to sit next to you or i might die on my own   

What is everyone wearing??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes little sis ok i will be    i promise    

Not sure what im going to wear may have to paint my toes tonight though as there looking skanky


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I dont want you turing up with horrid toes! 

i cant do the splits anymore   I just tried ealier after my bath and i have lost the touch

i need to go cook dinner now, might be on later but if not i will call you tomorrow from the car park. I will get there early in a blue astra so i shall be looking for you


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there!


Alisha - I'm so sorry you are feeling so down but can totally understand why - we invest so much energy into treatment its just exhausting when things dont go to plan   - ring and speak to someone about how you are feeling - you have nothing to loose and it may help you feel better  

Wildcats - sending you lots and lots of    for tommorow - I hope it all goes well and you get multiple eggies from those follies. Mr W - you do make me laugh  

Myra - dont worry - i'm old too    

Emma, Pots and Jules - hope there is lots of positive thinking from you girls     

Emma - what time is it tommorow?

Tash - hope you are doing ok - looking forward to seeing your bump

Bendy - i'm scared to meet new people too   

Big helllo to everyone

We are all feeling negative arent we? I feel the same - in fact for the first time I'm in no hurry to start treatment as i'm so scared of it being another bfn and then where do you go from there? its such a depressing thought   I am happy at the moment still having hope  

Anyway better go - my meringues are nearly ready


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

the splits   (havent got a splits smiley so that will have to do)   why would you want to be doing the splits  

My hair has loads of greys bendy so dont worry about it  

Hatster-READ BACK I SAID 7.30PM TO BENDY (SHOUTING)   you wont be another bfn you will be a bfp     cant wait to see you tomorrow   why are you having meringues is this for the bbq


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

meringues for bbq - cooking 10 every night   

omg - are you all getting dollied up tommorow? cos i'm a casual bird not a dolly  

my toes are horrible - one of my big toe nails dropped off last week


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Urgghh you minger   why did it drop off, glad it didnt fall into a meringue   10 a night bloody hell you really are pushing the boat out...bring me one tomorrow plllleasssee


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

OK - I think i can spare one  
can i meet in the car park too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah text me or call me and i will come and meet you...im scared too you know


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all

Kinda wishing I was coming tomorrow....could do with dressing up and having a night out!

Wildcats, hope all goes well tomorrow.    

Haster, very impressed with all the bbq stuff. good on you....you could throw me a birthday party next month!

Emma, sorry negative vibes are creeping in. I'll send you some        to try and help.  

Bendy, good on you for being brave tomorrow (saying it in advance I know, so you'd better go now!, you'll be safe, I'm not there!!)

Alisha, so sorry it's getting to you. Do speak to them at Woking and remember they aren't the only clinic out there so if you feel you have to change to get what's right for you then do it. It's your life and your money so it's got to be right for you.  

Tash, wish I could see your bump for real but I get the feeling it is going to be well and truly rubbed tomorrow evening as it is! Meat eating going ok. Still having the odd upset tummy reaction (won't go into details but grim!) but gaining confidence with my cooking of it. Doing goat cheese stuffed chicken breast wrapped in bacon tonight with courgette and spinach dish and cauliflower mash!

Myra, sorry af is playing you up. Since our last experience I know I would always be hopeful if she were late now. It's crap isn't it....as if it's not hard enough as it is!  

Beanie,    My feet are aching!!!

Now i know there are loads more of you to say hello to and I do so wish I could put it down to baby brain or drugs or something but I can't....just old age creeping in!   so gona send loads of             to everyone out there.


Hope you all have fun tomorrow night. Eat some good protein for me!

I'm sure I was going to say something else but completely forgotten what it was  

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Yummy im coming to yours for dinner that sounds nice   cook it again tomorrow night and i will blow the others out   

Bendy-I have a black x3 you cant miss it its like a tank  

Right off to watch home and away then roast chicken with greens etc


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Well it's an experiment tonight so tomorrow would be your best bet....I've got a spare chicken brest in the freezer! What's on the menu for you all tomorrow night then?

Mx

That's meant to be breast - not Brest as in french chicken!


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

I am getting really scared at meeting you all.  Can I meet in the car park too?  I must admit, I felt a bit brave saying I wanted to join, now I am feeling all nervous. 

Emma - what time was the table booked for again?  (ONLY JOKING)  

Still no sign of AF, so I will be wearing a nice flowing garment, as my stomach is huge and hanging over my trousers big time at the moment.  Am starting to get a bit concerned now, as the scan is just round the corner and my thoughts of doom are starting to move in.


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

CHelsea I was terrifed last time and everyone was lovely. You'll have a great time.

I guess it would be so much easier for me eating out now that I have meat. Is the green olive that you are going to conected to the green olive in London? I'm being nosey and seeing what's on the menu!

Mx


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

this is the link that Emma sent us

http://www.green-olive.co.uk/

/links


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

YUM!

Mind you there's a lot of dairy in greek food so I don't know how I'd get on after all.

Still you'll all have a fab time I'm sure and then it's all round to Haster's for a bbq at the weekend am I right?!

Mx


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Chelsea, dont worry hun, i am getting a taxi there, so if you want i will meet you in the carpark, just send me a pm on what you look like and i will wait for you before i go in, dont worry we all get abit scared on the 1st meet  

Minow, thanks hun, my AF is being a pain at the moment, sorry you will not be there tomorrow, would have been lovely to have seen you again


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Im back!

Emma get you in your X3 you posh bird!!  

What is the food as  cant download the menus   Im a fussy eater too and never had greek food before


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Bendy, dont worry hun, neither have i, and i am sure that i will hate it, but going for the company rather than the food  

By the way Emmas car is cool, had a ride in it last year when we had last meet, really nice


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon Ladies,


Mr and Mrs W - Sending you loads of   for E/C tomorrow. I really hope that you get a nice surprise with far more eggies than you had expected and go on to get a BFP. I have everything crossed for you.

Hatster -   that is a big BBQ. Will keep my fingers crossed for  

Emma & Pots - Sending you lots of   for a BFP. 

Myra - Sorry you were late and had to do a test - It is so cruel isn't it   We will certainly try and cheer you up tomorrow. 

I am not sure how I feel today about testing, one minute I think this could be my time for a BFP and the next I think that A/F is on her way. I am sitting here with a smile on my face though as I have 3 beautiful kittens curled up asleep next to me on the sofa.

I think I might have to test a day early! I just realised that Woking gave me 3 too few Prognova on my prescription. I should have got 87 but only got 84   I don't have enough to get to Friday so if I test on Thursday which is just a day earlier, then I can call them if it is positive to get some more.

 to all you other lovely ladies.

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow.

Jules xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi girls a flying visit!

Mr&Mrs Wildcat good luck for tommorrow  

I hope you all have a good time tommorrow and let me know if you meet up again soon, it would be great to meet you all.

Good luck Emma, Jules and Pots   Hopefully there will be a hat trick of BFP'S   

Sukie


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-I reckon your up the duff hun i dont have any a/f pains at all    i will bring some progynova with me if you want you can have them   good luck    

Clarber-Dont be scared its tash you need to be scared off she can talk the backside off a donkey   oh yeah wear white knickers that should help a/f come 


Bendy-Work pay for it so its not that posh   trust me you will like the food i had lamb shank last time but think there is all sorts  

Minow-I will come around after the green olive so leave some out for me  

A/f dances for all that need them NOT JULES,POTS OR ME  

         


Just had roast chicken,greens,mashed swede,mashed potatoes with double cream and butter,honey roasted carrots and homemade gravy i loved every mouthful


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Just a quick pop in to say good luck to the Wildcats for tomorrow.

Lots of         for Emma, Jules and Pots... 

Lot of          for everybody

If I don't get on tomorrow, have a lovely evening


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

morning just wanted to thank you for your supportive posts yesterday its good to know I'm not on my own when thinking about these things.
mr w you made me   with your mrs w moments   Glad I'm not the only one being particualry dizzy atm 

here's to apositive day everyone   

wildcat your probably sparko as i type hope its going great and you've got some lovely eggies  

hope everyones scan's go well        

hope you lot on the2ww are ok       

thanks for your pm's shall reply later

have a good day everyone and a fab meet up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning 

Elly-     do your best honey  

Jules and pots     

Alisha-Glad we could help


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

morning all

Well a bit of a WN downer day yesterday huh   I totally echo and agree with what was said, I felt exactly the same way, hence why we went to the ARGC for a cons, but for the mo our faith has been  restored, but I do think the mon/wed/fri issue had to be addressed soon, there are 3 cons now for goodness sake  

anyway.....................

Wildcats- am thinking of you and hoping you get more eggies than you expect!!!   

Em's, Jules, Pots      

Looking forward to tonight, but im a bit scared toooooooooooooo!!!  

hi to everyone


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-pm'd  u


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Morning,

Just wanted to stop by and send some     for Emma, Jules and Pots.

Wildcat -    for some lovely eggies.

I need the AF Dance, as she STILL hasn't shown up    Has this happened to any of you?  Last time everything went to plan, so not sure whats up this time.  Well they keep me downregging longer or do they abandon if nothing has happened by Friday?

Debs


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma, Jules and Pots      - good luck for testing tomorrow Jules ( not sure when Emma and Pots are testing) - I really hope that this is your time 

Hope all went well this am Wildcats 

Debs - sorry to hear af hasn't turned up. I think they will scan you anyway and then continue on dregs for longer but they certainly won't abandon. It has definitely happened before to people on here so I am sure that others will be able to put your mind at rest. But fingers crossed it does turn up by Friday 

Alisha - hope you're ok - are you back in for another scan today - if so hope all goes well.

Hi everyone else - have a great time this evening. Look forward to hearing all about it tomorrow. 

Managed by first stimms injection last night - it was a bit stressful as I had forgotten how awkward it is to mix everything together but we got there in the end. It wasn't helped by the fact that we were in the car as we were going out! Anyway I am sure it will get easier - just need to update my ticker now.


----------



## Nibbles (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning

Just wanted to send loads of      to Emma and Jules for testing, and to Wildcat for loads of juicy eggies!

AF dance for Chelsea         I'm sure they will just let you down reg for a bit longer and not cancel!

Minow how's meat tasting after being a veggie for so long? Is it really weird?

Hatster it's such an emotional rollercoaster isn't it. I had 6 months off between tx 2 and 3 and it was the best thing I've ever done, so nice to just let go of all thoughts and concentrate on living life. The tx I then had (FET) ended in bfn but I coped with it really well and I'm sure that's because I had that long break. 

Hope you'll all have a fab time at the Green Olive tonight  
The menu looks yum  

I stuffed myself with pizza yesterday, it was lovely and I could easily have that every day of the week but I'm trying to regain some self control  

xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello lovely ladies,

I just wanted to pop on and say good luck to *Mr and Mrs W* for EC. I hope that they managed a reasonable number of eggs for you. I got a positive from 4 so do believe that you don't need loads although I know it would be nice.

  to *Paris*, *Pots* and *Jules*. Have my fingers crossed for each of you (pretty tricky to type you know!!).

*Beanie * - Hope things are looking ok for your EC.

*Alisha* -  to you.

*Monkey* - well done on your 1st stimms.

Hope you all have a lovely time at your meet up tonight. Best wishes to all.

Caro xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

2wwers  Emma, Pots & Jules..hang on in there    

Emma - have pm'd ya, now answer NOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW  

Elly - hope all went ok with EC last night  

Minow - quite the little cheffette eh  

Bendy - are you actually coming   You'd better not stare are me again   
Doing the splits  

Chelsea/Myra - hope af arrives soon         

Myra - haven't got a clue what i'm wearing, might be jeans and something  

Monkey - well done on doing your jab, you'll be a pro before long.

Gill - you can sit next to me if you're frightened  

Alisha - glad you feel better for getting that all of your chest  

Hello to everyone else and i'm looking forward to meeting you all tonight


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just doing a little plane flying inbetween stuff......I got it 74.668m YAY!!!!




 




Hoping that just about covers everyone!  

Have fun tonight. My works just been cancelled so I could have come but DH and I will have a nice snuggly bonus evening instead.

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon  

Tas-pm'd you back  

Debs-My a/f was late and they just re scan you again so dont panic  

Monkey-Good luck with the stimms hope those follies are doing there thang   

Jules and pots-    

Minow-Have a nice evening  

Nibbles-Thanks honey how are you feeling  

Caro-Thanks   hope you and bubs are well  

Well i have heard the new stats are out and woking is now 3rd behind uch and ARGC   which i cant understand ....probably people like me arent helping them


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry i wasn't able to get on last night.
Mr and mrs w...hope they collected some nice juicy eggs today, thinking of you loads.
Good luck tomorrow for the testers.....hoping to see lots of BFP
Beanie....good luck for EC 
Wish i could make it tonight but maybe next time. Hope you all have a wonderful time. Someone take a camera so i can see what you all look like. Gill...save me some of there yummy homous   
Better get back to work....have fun
love Ali xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ali-sorry you cant come tonight will miss you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali - how come you can't come tonight then, I don't believe I have heard an explanation that justifies you missing tonight


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hi all

No personals as MrW is moaning that I'm not in bed with my feet up etc! but just wanted to let you know that we got 2 eggs. I'm disapointed in this as we have had way better results in the past and I still feel that they didn't monitor me properly and we could have done better, but that is an arguement for another day, when I will take it up with WN!

Anyway, must go - tummy hurts and MrW is calling.

If I don't make it tonight - have a great night all

Good luck to anyone having scans today    
xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ha ha Im home yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Elly- same old same old I know hun, but.....it only takes 1, I agree you have a serious chat brewing with WN, but for now relax and listen to your man!!!! hugs &     for you!

Still loads of      for the 2ww

Tash I said I was a little bit scared for tonight already    if I sit next to you then I will be terrified  

Emma- I got your pm, thank you!!! how are you feeling today? did you see BB in the end last night?   I watched 15 mins of Victoria Beckham and turned it off, silly mare, I always quite liked her but not any more, stuck up silly billy of a show off she was    and how needy poor old David  

Minow- come out with us, pleaseeeeeeeeee you can get all snuggly with dh any time!  come on lady  

Ali- I may never speak to you again   you blower outer   

Chelsea- I was late during a cycle too, you will be fine hun promise   

Right chores chores chores see ya later


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Emma & Pots - How are you lovely ladies coping today? I nearly tested this morning, but decided to wait one more day  . Em, I hope you are right and I am up the Duff and it is good news for all of us!

Mr & Mrs W - I can understand that you are feeling dissapointed but as you say leave the analysis for another day. Rest now, and keep your chin up as it is not over yet. I have everything crossed for your phone call tomorrow, and that you have perfect embies for transfer on Friday.    

Debs - Don't panic about tx being cancelled as there should be no reason you can't D/R for a bit longer. For this treatment I asked if I could DR for a bit longer to fit in with my work schedule and that was fine.

Alisha - Hope you are feeling ok. When are you next in for a scan. Sending your follies lots of   for a growth spurt.

Monkey - Well done on your jab last night. You will soon remember how to mix the Menopur.

Minnow  - Have a nice evening with DH, but you know where we will be if you change your mind as would be lovely to see you.

Ali - Enjoy your dinner (I think you are out for dinner tonight which is why you couldn't make it)

Gill - Enjoy your chores

Really looking forward to seeing everyone who can make it tonight.

Jules xxx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Wildcats - sorry to hear that you didn't get more eggs this morning but fingers crossed that these two turn into perfect embies overnight.    Thinking of you and have a nice relaxing afternoon.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-  rest up and as i said earlier only takes on little embie  


Jules-Good luck honey at least tonight will be your last night not knowing     

Gill-I did watch it you could tell it was all staged couldnt you  

Ladies, i have a confession   i have tested and its negative   i knew quite early on it had failed as i have said so many times i know my body   i have also sent my application off to the ARGC today so hopefully will be seen next week   its just because i feel i have tried everything different with woking on each cycle and nothing is working   Mr R wanted to remove my tube but this has been blocked since before my bfp last year and no signs of fluid have been present on any of my scans so think as lovely as Mr R is he probably is clutching at straws  
I will stay on here for a while until i have offically moved my files from woking and said a good bye to them as all of them are great there i wont deny it   but im here to get pg and i cant afford to keep throwing away dead money and wasting another year of what ifs


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Elly - sorry to hear you are disappointed with the number of eggs but as you know it only takes 1, look at all the WN babies that have come from cycles that have had fewer eggs. Lots of hugs and positive vibes coming your way for beautifully dividing embryos


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Mr & Mrs W - big hugs and keeping those little eggies in my thoughts and prayers that they turn into the bestest of embies that do the trick.

Em, what can I say my love. Just big hugs and kisses.

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Minow    right back at you     would of been good to of seen you tonight


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Emma - so sorry to hear the test was negative. I hope it's just too early but we all know our bodies by now. I know where you are coming from re ARGC- will be interested to hear how you get on. And make sure you don't leave this board!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh thanks Monkey you wont be needing to move anywhere hun   i have immune issues which i think are getting worse with each cycle...why cant i be simple   well i know im simple in the mind but you know what i mean   

Good work is so boring


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Emma   i will give you are real one tonight, you know how disappointed i am for you, but i am glad that you are staying strong and moving forward with the ARGC   see you tonight hun

Jules, keeping everything crossed for you hun   , see you later

Wildcats, as Gill said same old same old, but its true look how many girls have had a positive from just a couple of eggs, would be lovely to see you tonight if you could make it, but i will be keeping my fingers crossed that you have 2 lovely embies when you get the call tomorrow   

Ali, will miss you tonight  

Gill, see you later hun  

Monkey, well done for getting the 1st jab done  

Hi to everyone else, see you all tonight


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks Myra see you tonight


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Hello all

Emma - I am so sorry and like everyone else 

Wildcat - fingers crossed for 2 lovely embies tomorrow   .  

Monkey - well done on starting stimms.  Thankfully I won't have the mixing thing to do when it comes to stimms - they obviously saw how simple I was and gave me a pen that you just pull out the plunger and stick it in (so to speak).  

Thank you for your replies on no sign of AF and downregging.  I was having a momentary panic.  If AF hasn't arrived by the time I leave home this evening, I will be the one wearing light coloured trousers.  Emma suggested white knickers, so figured I would dig out the lightest pair of trousers in the wardrobe and this is bound to bring her on  

Am really looking forward to meeting some of you later.

Debs


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Our computer has been down the last few days so have been catching up...

Emma -   I am really gutted for you   it really stinks when you put in so much. Are you up to going out tonight  

Wildcats - as Pots said try and focus all your energies on the next step. hope you are not too sore  

Debs - if I remember rightly you started your dregs the day after me - my af only came today - so im sure she is just round the corner   and if not soon then you will just keep dregging for a bit longer. Are you meeting myra in the car park   can I join you

Pots and Jules        

Hello to everyone else and looking forward to meeting fellow wokies later

Monkey - hope the potion mixing is going well

Do you think it would be ok to take a hot water bottle with me tonight   as af pains are kicking in and im trying to avoid taking pain killer


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Gill - wotch it lady, i'll give you something to be scared about     I watched that VB program last night too, and thought David looked  a bit too scrummy.  His one next week should be more interesting.

Elly - I can understand your disapointment, esp after you had concerns about being called in too early.  But as you say another arguement for another day.  At least you've got two and fingers crossed for a 100% fertilisation rate and then there's all to gain on the 2ww! Now listen to MrW and get some rest cause you need to be in tip top shape for Friday.  Sending your embies lots of positive vibes for tonight and tomorrow   

Emma - You know how I feel and I am so sad for you   but i'll say no more cause you've already heard it from me.  Love ya loads chicken  
You're doing the right thing as you've been heading down this route for some time so I hope it brings you the luck and bfp that you so deserve.

Chelsea - we'll all be looking at your crutch now to see if af has arrived  

Jelly - yeh bring a hot water bottle, we'll all be equipped with bum bullets, needles so a hot water bottle isn't gonna make any difference.  At least we'll be able to recognise you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma- Im glad you've come out   cos I felt a fraudster sending you   when I knew you had been naughty   whatever you decide my love im a 110% behind you, you will sort this IF unfairness out soon!!  I know it!!!   your a strong determined lady, albeit a bit dizzy   at times   but I love ya for it!!!  

Monkey- well done on the stimms, I too forgot how hard it is to draw up the liquid with the suction   you will be a pro again in a few days matey!

Chelsea- I will do a AF jig for you, so she arrives before dinner ready..................                    

Hi Jelly- yeah take it hun if it helps I would, there are hunky waiters there, maybe one could pop his hands on your tum  

Have not started chores    Ive been nattering on the phone again  , are we paying cash tonight??   I usually use my card    but I guess the poor waiter will be hacked off if tons of us use cards


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Does this restaurant know what it is letting itself in for this evening?

Jellybabe - you are back.  Yep I started dregs on the 7th.  I am just basing things on my last go (bit stupid i know  ).  Myra and I can meet you in the carpark - do you know what Myra looks like - I have a very detailed description  

Tash - you feel free to stare at my lower regions.  You can be on duty and give me a kick if I need to make a hasty dash to the bathroom.  I think most of us will be in the bathroom in one capacity of another this evening.  

Gill - can you start the AF jig after dinner?  I have now made the bold decision to wear light coloured trousers and I will have to go and have a re-think if AF comes before dinner.  

Debs


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Im like the queen dont carry cash so cash card it is  

Jelly-Yeah take a hottie i would   im fine im looking forward to it tbh   and i knew from last week it hadnt work   

Debs-You said your looking forward to meeting some of us ....i hope im one of them  

Tash-Love ya too chicken legs


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Emma - of course you are one of the people I am looking forward to meeting.  I've read so much about you, that i can hardly contain the excitement in meeting you.


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

I will bring my hottie then  

Debs - I have pm'd you


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Chelsea - don't get to excited, she has a great pair of dollies on her though  

Emma - you're brilliant  

Gill - you are always on the phone    i'm paying by card too by the way.


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Oh Emma - So Sorry that this hasn't worked for you     
You are such an amazing person and deserve a BFP so much after everything that you have been through.
I hope that a move to a new clinic brings you luck, but hope that you will stay around on this thread as we would miss you if you left  

Jellybabe and Chelsea bun - Just to let you know that I am giving Mrya a lift now so you will have to look out for a blue Clio in the car park !!

Jules xxx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Thanks Jules   I will be on the look out


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Jules - thanks will look out for you.

Jellybabe - pm'd you back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Debs-You can feel my dollies if you like  

Jellybabe-Have you got a furry hottie  

Jules-Thanks hun, its your turn now you have been through just as much my turn will come


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Emma     - i'm so sorry mate - I just cant understand how this hasnt worked for you - I was thinking the other day that i'm sure the immune reaction must get stronger each time   - I'm glad you have a plan and I know you arestrong enough to get through this    

Wildcats     - rest up and hope the call goes well tommorow

Lookingforward to tonight but wish I could neck a few glasses of vino before I leave


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Dont worry we will look after u...think of poor old Bali and Debs there brand new to the thread so that must be worse


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I feel sorry for the poor buggers sitting near us - i'm sure our conversations wont be to everyones tastes - botty bullets a prime example


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Keep forgetting to say to Jules - your kitties are soooo cute - i want one but i'm sure my boy will get jealous


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Your boy is a big fella isnt he    what were you tempting him with in that pic to make him lick his mouth


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

He is always licking   and not just his fur - his little pink cotton bud too!   -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Dirty boy    whats his name again   i know i always ask but i cant remember


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

SID!!!!   my girl puss is Hattie but we call her hatster  

what are yours - Henry and


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

SID!!! thats right   i want to see a pic of Hattie  

Henry,Porsche and Jasmine but we call Jasmine Baby as she is small


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Ahhh didn't know you had 3 - i want to see them.
Got a pic of Hattie on my phone so will show you later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ok i will bring my other phone too and you can see mine ...pmsl i will show you mine if you show me yours  

Just done my toes and have brushed my teeth waiting on the shower to warm up


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

my feet are beyond help at the moment


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh crikey dont show me them then  

Had shower just going to cream my body and put some slap on


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Have fun girls

Just had to take some antihistamine as I seem to be having an allergic reaction to something. My throat is swelling up  very odd. Don't like it. May ring NHS direct in a minute if it doesn't start to go down. Why do these things always happen when DH not here.

Minow x


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2007)

Girls have a great time tonight  I'll be thinking of you all 

Minow I would give the Nhs a call just to check it out x 

Emma Sorry Hun, hopefully it will be a bfp on your test date  have a good night x

Mr&MrsW  Good luck for your embies over night


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-its not meat is it  

Right im off see you ladies later  

Wildcats-Good luck for the call


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Evening all - I know I'm talking to myself here as most of you are in Chobham right now eating a lovely 22 course meal! I've just sent MrW out for KFC       I hope you are all having a wonderful evening, I wish I could be there. 

Emma I'm so sorry hun, although you know how I feel on this and support you in whatever you decide to do. Promise us though that you will still come post on here, cos you'll always be a woking girly    

Jules - can you post a copy of the list as I'm way out of touch with who's testing this week, you've all chatted so much over the last 24 hours that I'm lost!  - positive vibes to all who are    

Must dash MrW will be back in a sec and I'll get told off for being at the pc!


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Just to say panick over. Dodgey couple of hours there but breathing getting better. Goodness knows what caused it.

Wonder what you're all eating now? 22 courses.....blimey! Non of you will able to move tomorrow!

Enjoy your KFC Mr & Mrs W

Mx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Widcats - all the luck in th world for tomorrow, hope your little embies are keeping strong for you both    

Was lovely to meet everyone tonight- it was good fun! Next time we need  round table as i missed out on some of the chat stuck on the end!  

Emma we had a deal that i would sit next to you.......deal breaker deal breaker  

Well im shagged so off to bed.  


Bendybird


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

wildcats best of luck tomorrow      will be thinking of ya

beanie hope all is well with you too hun    

emma I'm so sorry hun   you so didn't deserve that  you are a little fighter though  and I'm sure you'll have your bfp real soon  

Jules ahhhhhhhhh best of luck today     

hope you ladies had a lovely meal .. what did you eat  how many of you were crammed in the loos at one go  .. tell all who sat next to who .. did you squabble over seats..  did anyone take a piccy?

jelly hope the hottie stayed hot 

minow hope you're ok hun and the swelling has subsided ..blimey how will you know waht caused that  hope it was a one off for you. 

hi sukie howz it going?

hatster blimey how many at your bbq  you must live in a mansion I reckon  thanks for the info .. i reckon it was blight too that got my tommies  loving up there at the moment its all flourishing a good 'un       ..

well we've converted to iui as only a couple of decent sized folies in the end  took a while to come to that decision as maybe there were no eggies in there so the 'basting'  I believe is the buzz word is happning Friday.. a new experience for me ... suppose it must be like e/t but maybe a tad damper in the nether regions come home time  do you reckon 

actually we are feeling surprising optimistic .. lordy knows why as we don't even now if my tubes are clear or not ...doh! hey ho onwards and upwards..

can't wait to hear about your shananigans at the green olive 

hi to all you other peops out there

ttfn
alisha x
whoops is that the time


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning  

Wildcats-Thanks hun   good luck for the call this morning im sure you will have two little fighters   

Jules-   

Pots-   

Bendy-It wasnt my fault everyone just seemed to want to sit next to me   great to finally meet you and little bendychick in your tummy   although didnt get to see much of her   

Minow-Glad to hear your better  

Alisha-Good luck with getting basted    iui DOES work just check out the iui boards, but ask woking for some money back as if they had monitored you they could of upped your drugs from day 2/3  

Well ladies who came i think there was 11 of us   thanks for a lovely evening your all great and will all get your bfp's soon    apart from Tash and bendy ofcourse  
We didnt have to have the set menu which was good

i had

houmous and pitta to start
beef stifado and garlic mash
tea
rice pudding (which was like wallpaper paste)  

Me and tash crammed into the toilets to do our botty bombs  

Jellybabe-Didnt see your hottie did you take it


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Glad you had a good evening, apart from the seating situation. Round tables are the way to go! Or moving around between courses I guess (if you'd had the 22 courses you'd all have got to sit next to each other and some more with that system!)

Fine now here. We think perhaps I'd been bitten or stung or something as one of my fingers swelled up a bit and looked red as well. Anyway all back to normal this morning.

Anyone watch location location last night (well obviously not all you lot that were out gadding about) very local to me. Don't know how I missed it being filmed to be honest!

I do believe there might be a bit more testing going on today or tomorrow so      

Better get on and out of me jim jams. Have a good day everyone.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning!

It was great meeting everyone last night - wasnt that scarey at al really  
Emma ordered too much and then didnt eat it   my moussaka was yummy though   

Wildcats - hope the call goes well  

Jules - hope its the best news for you today   

Alisha - glad you are feeling positive about the iui - must have been a tough decision - hope the basting goes well!  
We havent got a mansio but a good size garden and stupidly thought the weather would be ok in July  

Emma - did you test again?  

Minow - glad you are feeling better.

Off to work so catch you al laters xx


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Sounds like you had fun last night - out and about with meetings today so wanted to pop on quickly to say good luck to Wildcats and Jules for today.    

Pots -    for you too.

Minow- glad you are feeling better!

Alisha - good luck with the iui - it definitely does work and much easier on the body   

Emma - have a good day


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-  yeah tested again BFN   only did it to keep you happy   will go downstairs in a min and check that blood has come out of my top it better had    have fun at work and thanks for the meringues


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Sorry about bfn   but I just know Mr T is gonna sort you out - is he shaggable do you think?    
Hope the meringues taste ok   -dont crush them like Tash said though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

sorry Monkey - forgot to say


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Monkey-Sorry posted at the same time   good luck for your next scan   

Hatster-Dont worry i dont listen to tash anyway   i dont know if Mr T is shaggable we shall see


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Hi Hatster - have a good day!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Well im waiting


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You bugger


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Morning Ladies,

It was a lovely evening. Good food and good company. Thanks again Emma for organising.

Well I tested this morning ..... Negative I am afraid. I am still hanging on to the hope that it was a day too early and they is still a chance, so we will test again tomorrow (which is our official date) but it is not looking hopeful. If it stays a BFN then we will just get started again as soon as we can.

Pots - Sending you loads of   for testing.
Wildcats - I hope it is good news when you get your call this morning.  

Jules xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Your welcome     hope your wrong and tomorrow brings better news   

Right im off out now


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all 

Thanks for a lovely evening but i'm knackered this morning  

Jules -   sorry it was a bfn this morning and hoping that tomorrow brings a different result for you    I was hoping that penny bought you some luck  

Pots - you test when you want to, how you feeling    I think its a bfp    

Emma -    And what do you mean you don't listen to me    Hope that blood comes out of your top.

Haster - Last time I give you a recipe   Eaton mess is actually very very nice.  Sorry to say but have you heard the forecast for Fri/Sat    I hope the ring thing comes true  

Wildcats -     hope you've got some good news for us this morning

Alisha - glad you feel positive about the IUI, it can and does work so sending you    vibes your way  

Monkey - good luck with your scan    how come you didn't come last night  

Minow - OMG that must have been so frightening, but glad you're ok.  These things do always seem to happen to you don't they  

Bendy - great to meet you at last and yes we should go for a round table next time so we can all mingle.  

Bali - bet you thought what a bunch of mad women    hope the conversation didn't put you off going to WN, they are very good.  Thanks for your advice too  

Oh i'm so sleepy


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Good morning to you all.

Emma - just wanted to say a HUGE thank you for organising the get together last night.  It was lovely to meet you all.

Bendy - hope I didn't bore you too much as you were stuck opposite me  

Jules -    for tomorrow

Alisha - good luck for the IUI on Friday.  I will be there for my scan on Friday, so will make sure there are plenty of    that day.

Wildcat - good luck for your call today   

Hatster - good luck for the bbq on Saturday - heres to a sunny day  

Jellybabe - hope you are feeling a bit better today.

AF made an appearance this morning.  Thanks for all the AF dances - you can stop now, as my stomach is really killing me.

Take care and hello to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blood on clothing   what kind of a do was this last night??



Minow x

Jules sorry to hear of your test, I pray and hope tomorrow brings better news. Take care my love. Big hugs.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im back  

Minow-I was bleeding cause i did my heparin jab little did i know it bled all over my new silk top   good news the BLOOD IS OUT  

Debs-Hurray glad a/f has shown up  

Well called woking and told them regarding my bfn they said my test date is tomorrow   i told them i dont feel pg and if a miracle happens by tomorrow then i will call them but to take it as negative  , they asked me what i wanted to do and explained that this was my last go at woking as although they have tried all different things for me its not working, they offered me to think about it and to go to a follow up if i wanted, but we wont be going  

Elly-


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

morning ladies

i haven't read the posts since yesterday as i have a major neck problem that i woke up with - i cant move my head to the right at all without excrutiating searing pain so i'm trying to get an osteo sorted to look at this as the gp cant see me today - argh. 

other news - we got 100% fertilisation! so we have 2 little fighers growing in a dish at woking. OMG I can't believe it. PLease stay strong little ones.

Oh and also to top it all off I've got a new phone and i dont have my contacts on there yet, so if you've txt me this morning and i haven't replied its cos i'm trying to get the contact updated while not moving my head.

Good luck everyone - i'll have to catch up later as i'm in AGONY.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Elly-Thanks god for that!!    Come on little ones do your thing   
When is e.t


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Oh thank goodness Elly  

Well done strong little embies!

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Fab news Elly. Well done little wild kitties....now come on Grow grow grow little kitties grow!   

For future referemce in case anyone doesn't know, to get blood stains out hold a dry pad (screwed up kitchen roll will do) on the under side and then keep dabbing hard with a wet pad on top, it drwas the blood through...never fails!
Glad to hear it was an innocent reason....had visions of things turning a bit nasty. Someone trying to steal someone elses food and getting stabbed by a fork in the process or something!  

hope your neck is better soon Elly, what a pain, quite literally, in the neck it is!

Work all afternoon for me and into the evening. Bother!

Oh and I bought a low carb cake mix from the low carb online shop. It's done in the microwave and I have to say even though I was dubious it is yummy. It's like a cholcolate brownie cake. Lactose free and low carb....couldn't be better. YUM!

Mx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Sounds yum, you seem to be enjoying the change of your diet im sure its doing you good   now whats for dinner for you tonight


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm doing Duck with marmelade tonight. I know the marmelade isn't very good on the carbs front but there won't be much of it. and I may well have some cauliflower mash as that's yummy and some salad from the garden!

I have to say the low carb really is suiting me. I gave in and had some ordinary bread the other day (fresh baked french stick) and I only had a really small bit but I felt as if I'd been drugged afterwards, really sluggish. So I think it probably is doing me good staying off it. Plus the fact that dh has seen a difference in my energy levels and also I still haven't gone off   yet which normally starts to happen a week or so before af is due. Well by my reckoning she's due around Sunday so DH rather pleased! (the only other time that happened was whan I was preg but I don't want to get my hopes up again, I can't believe I'd ever get that lucky again, so I'm sure it's down to the change in diet.

Any takers for diner tonight then?!  

MR C should be really proud of me, I even cooked my first steak last night. CAn't say I really enjoyed it that much but I ate it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Never say never your doing so much to help your chances and all that   helps  

Dinner sounds lovely i will be there   how do you make cauliflower mash, i know you mash it but do you add cheese or anything


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I just add some marg (or butter)when I mash it and I actually put it in a blender rather than hand mash so it's creamy and make sure the cauliflower is quite dry so i steam it. I think there are lots of recipes that say add cream but that's no good for me really. It's very yummy and such a good substitute. I never believed it would be but it really is. DH wretches every time he goes near cauliflower though so he won't touch it, but that's fine, just all the more for me!!  

You're right to never say never. Who knows what could happen and one things for sure I kinda feel that sacrificing what I believe in and eating meat is a pretty big thing so I'd love to think it would be the thing that did it for us! But I know I mustn't get my hopes up. The main thing is that it might just be what helps with our next tx to get more or at least better eggies. 

DH is convinced that as much   as we can possibly manage is also the main thing....well at least he's not complaining  

Mx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Oi Minow I am the queen of caulifour mash    You've really taken up this meat haven't and I hope it does make a real difference.  Had a bacon sarnie yet      You've really impressed me with your cooking since, quite the little cheffette eh    

Emma - glad you've got things sorted in your head about what your next action plan is.  You seem a lot more settled now that you know what you're doing which is cool.  

Elly -   fantastic news about your 100% fertilisation, I had a good feeling that that would happen.  Well done embies and I guess you'll be in tomorrow for ET     Hope your neck gets better, put some deep heat or something on it whilst you are without embies cause once they go back you're stuffed  

Debs - great news that af has shown, just as well it didn't come last night with those light trousers on but hey ho, I think they did the trick


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ahhh bless you minow   you will get there im sure and Mr C will choke on his tea when he finds out  

Will try cauliflower mash me thinks...my d/f wont eat it either


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Oh Tash I would never try to usurp you on the cauliflower mash front.....i know you are queen when it comes to that    

I've always been into cooking so it's not been that bad for me, although it is a lurning curve (I've had some serious hard work on the jaw bits of meat where I've over done it slightly!) Bacon sarnie, using the low carb bread yep! Mind you it's all getting a bit expensive when we go shopping now! Going from eating as much home grown stuff as we can to having to buy meat!

Just seen that Russia is now expelling 4 of our diplomats - wondered how long it would take them! Blimey it's like going back in time (for those of us that are old enough to remember that is!   )

Mx

If Mr C doesn't choke on his tea he bloomin well should!   I want a blooming medal from him!!!  

Talking of food it's time for lunch.....off to kill the fatted pig or something!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Im sure Mr C will be giving you a bfp for eatting meat       

I dont understand all this russian nonsense it all goes over my head im afraid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i'm with you, it goes over my head too     Men don't really like cauilflour but its great mixed with cheese on cottage pie.  I think it adds more flavour than potato's.

Minow - OK I forgive you & you do deserve a medal for eating meat.  Know what you mean about the low carb stuff being pricey, I spent nearly £30 on pasta last week but I did get a few packets, but I don't mind, means I can enjoy it without feeling guilty.  My package is at the post office waiting to be collected, so I shall be making macaroni cheese when it eventually gets picked up.

You can tell who MrC's patients are can't you


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah you sure can   i wonder if his mum used to go on at him about carbs as a kid


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Its the first time i've known someone in the medical profession who is so anti carbs    At last I could tell people I was officially told by the medical profession to eat a very low carb diet which shut them up  
He's quite thin himself so I bet he tells his wife off for eating them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah probably   i said to d/f that he could give someone an eating disorder


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Elly great news on your embies       

Jules    for tomorrow 

Emma pleased you know your  next moves chic,  wont be long till you can be fat like Tash!

well thats all for me, i know you love it when i pop on and f*cK off again, as Emma said last night...... what a lady !! im off to have my hair done.  

Catch you later if you guys are still here

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendybird-Have fun at the hairdressers although it didnt look like it needed doing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeh I know and then if you are too skinny you can't get pregnany anyway as your periods stop and everything shuts down  

That stupid cow is really irritating me again! She's so childish! Now she's saying that she doesn't think she will be able to cover my job when i'm away!  Well I told her she won't have to cover the whole thing just the business side of things.  The techinical/IT side will be dealt with by someone else but OOOOOOOOOOOOOH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO she is just being a stubborn f&cker!  
I shouldn't really care what happens when i'm not here but I can't help it! I'm sure once the twins arrive I won't care less but for now its really doing my head in! I sent her a thing today on stress and how it affects the babies but she is so f&cking igorant that she just doesn't give a sh&t!!!!!!!!!!  

Oi Bendy - its not fat    its baby bulge    You will get that soon enough don't you worry


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-just tell her its not your problem as you wont be there


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Boy I forgot how you guys can chatter it has taken me ages to see the news of the last 24 hours

Just wanted to come and say glad you all had a good time last night the food sounded yummy

Emma I am sorry you have been dealt another blow I fully understand you wanting to move onto the ARGC and I hope they can deliver the pg that you so deserve wishing you all the very best as I always like to see how you and elly are doing as you were from the original small group we had on here a couple of years ago!

Jules sorry to hear of your bfn too hope you have tested aday early, keeping my fingers crossed just in case

Debs glad to hear the light trousers worked for you last night, and glad it waited til this morning!

Elly sorry to hear you only had 2 eggs but 100% fetilisation is fantastic I assume you are having both embies put back then good luck for that is it tomorrow, try and enjoy your 2ww and I have my fingers firmly crossed you get a bfp

Minow wow to read that you are now eating meat, no one can say you are not doing everything possible for tx to work wishing you loads of luck

Take care of yourselves everyone and wishing you all lots of love and luck

kate x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Thanks for reminding me    i am 100% positive i will have my baby by the ARGC (How positive am i )  good luck for the next few weeks as you will soon be a mummy


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

It was a lovely evening last night, thank you Emma for taking the time to organise it  

Wildcats, well done on the 100% fertilisation, so pleased for you both, goodluck with the e/t tomorrow, hope the neck gets sorted    

Jules, so sorry hun, but i hope that you still might get some good news tomorrow, thank you for the lift hun, it was lovely catching up with you again  

Emma, i am not going to start saying how sorry i am, as i know that you have already moved on, so i will say instead that i wish you all the luck in the world with your move to the ARGC, hope that the initial appointment comes through quickly and you can get started again    it was great seeing you again hun, been to long since the last time

Tash, lovely to see you also, by the way you look fab and tummy feels lovely   hopefully that little rub i had will bring me some goodluck    

Bendy, lovely meeting you also, and you to look fab, hope the hair appointment went well, although i agree with Emma, your hair already looked great, its me that could do with the old roots having a touch up  

Ali & Gill, great to see you both, as i said to Emma, been to long since the last catch up, lets not leave it so long next time  

Alisha, goodluck with the IUI, thanks for the pm, promise i will get back to you soon hun  

Lovely to meet all you other girls Jellybabe, Chelsea, Hatster and Bali

Pots, fingers & toes crossed for you hun   

Hi to everyone else.....

Luv Myra xxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Good to see you too   you should post your pic you showed me last night of your furbabies


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I am 100% positive that you will too    

Elly   

Jules   

Pots    text me please when you've tested  

Haster - hope the weather holds out for you on sat, happy feeding the 5 thousand  

Myra - Hope that little rub brings you some luck too  

Right y'all i'm off home in a few minutes so have a good weekend as I doubt I will be on tomorrow.  Mum and big sis coming down for the wedding to so should be good.

Take care and have a wonderful weekend xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Thanks for everything last night and this morning    love ya loads and have a great weekend  

Jules-   for testing tomorrow  

Pots-For when ever you feel like testing    

Elly-Good luck tomorrow    

Beanie-Good luck for e/c tomorrow   

Jellybabe-Good luck for your scan    

Monkey-Not sure if your scan is tomorrow or wed but    

Chelseabun-Hope the a/f isnt too painful and good luck for your scan


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

You too hun buns


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hello!

Jules - so sorry to hear it was a bfn  - I hope you are ok - snuggle up with your little furry ones and take care x

Tash - you defo wont give a flying fcuk about work soon so try and chill   I'll try your eaton mess thingy next time  

Wildcats   well done on 100% fert!! hope ET goes well tommorow  

Chelseabun  hurray! the pale trousers worked! good luck for your scan tommorow  

Jellybaby - hope you are feeling better today and good luck for your scan too  

Bendy - hope your hair went well today  

Minow - well done on all that meat! lets hope its done the trick  

Pots - good luck for saturday you little chicken  

Getting stressy about bbq now as the forecast is   - got to put up the gazebos tonight which should be fun - NOT  

Myra - nice to meet you yesterday 

Emma - glad the blood came out   stil cant belive you've put clothes on that poor puss


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

it was for her own good you understand   just paid her blood tests over £300   good job she is insured  

Hope the weather brightens up just for you BBQ    although im sure you will have a great time getting rat arsed  

Night all off to watch tv then make dinner


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

£300 on blood tests   whats that for then? is she ill?  i was thinking you know she and my sid would make a lovely looking couple  - is she available?


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

PMSL Emma & Hatsters cats, could be the 1st kittens born on FF    how cool would that be


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Blimey, just finished a marathon teaching session - knackered now!

Was just thinking looking at everyone's tickers and how Woking have slipped in the stats, seeing as I've been having tx there since 2005 it's me that's to blame isn't it. I think I'm one of the longest standing ones at woking of us here. Oh I feel old now!

Off to eat quack quack tonight.

Have a lovely evening all

Minow x


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Hello  

Oh boy...

  

I secretly tested this morning and it was positive, have just done another tonight after 4 litres of water and even a trip to the loo an hour before, and the line was stronger than this morning's!  

I couldn't keep this up till Sunday so i am letting you know we have a BFP!!

Have felt like someone else all day and can't believe i have even contemplated this working after TTC for so long.

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK!

Pots
xx


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2007)

Pots CONGRATULATIONS     

Mr&MRS Wildcat Thats great about the eggs both fertilising  .Hope you are feeling better 

Jules I'm Sorry hun   I hope tomorrow shows a different result 

I'm glad you all had a good night 

Sukie


----------



## Monkey2008 (Sep 11, 2006)

Pots - I knew it! - congratulations to you and dh  and enjoy every minute. Look forward to hearing when your scan is booked for. I reckon you are going to have twins...

Jules -    - really hoping that the test tomorrow shows as a positive.

Wildcats - congratulations on 100% fertilisation - good luck for et tomorrow.   

Debs - glad that af turned up. Good luck for your scan tomorrow. 

Minow - the meat eating is going to do the trick for you, I am sure of it

Hi everyone else!

Sounds like you had fun last night - sorry I missed it but had a very nice relaxing evening and loads of sleep so hopefully that is helping with the follies growing   . 3 injections down now and we are getting the hang of mixing the drugs again! Next scan is on Monday. It all seems to be going quickly now.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-You bugger          definatly twinnies me thinks  

Myra-My cats been done so would be a bloody miracle if sid got her up the duff  

Hatster-No she is available but he cant have her as she is my little virgin  

Monkey good luck for monday


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Pots - congratulations!      bet you are on  

Myra - sids got no balls so i'm afraid there would be male factor issues too..  nice idea though

Emma - oh go on - he loves a tight puss


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Pots yay!!         that's brilliant.. all your symptoms seemed really good well done 

elly fantastic news with your embys..       is it a 2day transfer? best of luck with it all tomorow   

Jules so sorry hun ..still holding out for tomorrow for you    

monkey glad the stimms is going well ..it does tend to speed up doesn't it when you start stimms .. hope them follies get busy over the weekend ..   grow follies grow  

emma your pussy's dress if very funny   I used to dress my cat when i was a toddler in my  dollies clothes.. looks a bit similiar   ..if you insist its to stop her scratching or whatever we'll believe you  

hi to all you other wokies


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Pots.....yippee, well done you, fantastic news......      

Emma, pmsl, your cats and Hatsters sid, it was worth a try, as they say miracles do happen, you must be feeling positive after Pots news, makes going to ARGC all the more worth while, wish i had the funds to come and join you there  

Alisha, hope you are ok hun, when is basting or have you already said, not sure what happens with IUI, hope that this is the one hun   

Wildcats,    for tomorrow

Hi to everyone else


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

hi myra yeah basting is tomorrow.. not sure what happens either so been having a trawl around to gather up some info   

great news about pots  

right ****e weather tomorrow and up at the crack so better get ready for bediebyes  
ttfn


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Morning







am i dreaming?!

Thank you * so so so* much for your congratulations, it's so surreal to see my name there finally









We are still going to wait till Sunday to go in for bloods as i want to start off on the official day for testing. I have done another HPT this morning and it is stronger again which is fantastic. It's a nice strong line so i am hoping baby/ies is strong 

Will be back later for personals and idle chit chat 

Love you all


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Pots, fantastic news. Well done you although   for testing early!  

Alisha, I've had two IUIs (oh so many years ago now!   ) and it's pretty much exactly the same as ET. You won't get any leakage as it's the same as putting the embrios in it goes past the cervix so none can dribble out. The only difference is that you don't get to see DH's wrigglers on the tv!

Wildcats    

Beanie    

Pants weather, offerflowing gutters so have to don the waterproofs and get out on the roof to sort it then have to go into town as well. Think I'll do it early and then I can come back,light the fire and dry out with a piece of my low carb cake.....an insentive for going out.

Hope you all have good (if somewhat wet days) and that no one gets washed away. Em, has your little pussy got waterproofs?  

lol to all

Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots      are you and N still up there   bet you havent slept  

Alisha-Good luck for your paxo'ing later    

Jules     

Elly-Good luck for e.t    

Beanie-Good luck for e/c    

Hatster-HE IS NOT COMING NEAR MY LITTLE PRINCESS     

Minow-No waterproofs for her   she doesnt wear that coat anymore as her back is better  

Myra-It sure does keep me positive, its weird as on the ARGC everyone is either pg on there or are waiting for tx and im constantly congratulating people on their bfp   which is a good thing ofcourse but have never seen so many bfp's


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Emma, who did you say were now above Woking in the stats? Just out of interest. I don't know if anyone else would have us, I'm sure we single handedly (is that really a word?) have mucked up Woking's stats!  

I also like the fact that we don't have to travel too much to get to Woking which I'm sure helps but it would be interesting to know who's above them now.

Really decided last night that af is on her way. I really thought I'd put all this monthly agony of am I aren't I behind us. I know it's nice to know now that we can get preg but this plays havoc with my emotions. Floods of tears last night. To be dissapointed month after month is just so tough. It sounds like I'm being a moany minny and I don't mean to be....it's the hormones speaking, bloomin things that they are. Grrrrrrr! Ho hum.....better get myself ready to brave the weather!

Minow x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi

Just a quickie to say..

Alisha - hope the basting goes well today 

Wildcats - same for you with ET - i'm sure you've got a couple of lovely embies waiting for you 

Beannie - good luck with EC 

Minow - its UCH - sorry you are feeling crap - i know i also have a tiny bit of hope each month too 

Pots - glad the lines getting stronger - enjoy this special tme hun x

Emma - OK OK dont get all







about it 

busy day today so catch u all later xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-UCH hospital which is university college hospital in London   Woking is easy to get to etc but for me i felt that just because its easy to get to etc they wouldnt be able to give me a baby so to get a baby i need to go somewhere else where the stats are 61% to 42%       you will get there Minow you doing all the right things like changing your diet etc  

Hatster-Good luck today with all the preparation you have to do    hope you dont get soaked   or Sid and Hatster dont eat the meat   

Right off for a shower then to work


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

ooops keep meaning to ask - pleassse can one of you sort my bubble out as i really dont like the look of that nasty 8


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Done


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

-


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi-de-hi  

Lovely to meet the gang on thurs - thanks for sorting it out Emma

Emma - Im sure MrT will help you get your bfp   glad the blood stains came out of your top.

Alisha -   for your iui - might see you in the waiting room  

Minow - glad your reaction has settled. What feast are you serving tonight  

Jules -       

Debs - glad af showed - sure it was the trousers wat did it - good luck for your scan this afternoon  

Wildcat -   for today - hope your little embies are growing strong  

Haster - thanks   the forcast for tommorow is sunshine and showers and often when you get that forcast it stays fine so fingers crossed  

Pots - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you did it girl - so happy for you. I cant use the additional smilies to support my words as if I do my computer crashes (having rather big problems with the computer at the mo) but I am jumping up and down for you

Myra - good to see you on thurs - hope you will not have to go to poland  

Monkey - good luck for your scan on monday - plenty of rest over the w/e. Are you using a hottie  

Ali, Gill, Bali - sorry I did not really get to chat on thurs but at least I can put a face to the names now  

Tash & Bendy - great to see you both and your bumps

I will pop on when I can but the computer is being a real bugger at the moment


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jelly-Good luck for your scan     as i said yesterday where was your hottie


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks girls. Just being a bit silly here I think  

Em, I know what you mean and you must do what is right for you.  

As for what is tonight's feast....hmmmm, I'm not totally sure but I think it might be bbq ribs or something like that. Need to go and look in cupboards, freezer and fridge before I can decide!

Thunder rumbling around here and so I'll probably loose power soon as we normally have a power cut when there's thunder storms. I think we have the worst electricity supply in the world here (well ok, slight exageration, maybe not the whole world!)

RIght I really must get on now. It's just one of those days when I feel more like snuggling up and doing very little but heading off for work tomorrow very early and not back till tuesday so I really do need to get on today.

SUnflowers are doing their best in the garden to look all bright and sunny. Bless them!

Mx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Emma - Thanks   I did bring hottie with me (and no he is not furry - just plane naked) but I had to take some pain killers otherwise I dont think I would have made the meet up with hottie alone. You and Tash are like a double act - you make me


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there Jelly - thanks for the positivity! the local forecast is sunny but its hard to imagine right now   - Good luck for the scan - hope you get the go ahead  

Chelseabun - you too - hope the scan goes well - I had my last baseline on CD2 and was still ok to start stimms so  

Minow - are you enjoying the meat? I used to be veggie before i met dh but i still dont love meat - good on yer for doing it  

Emma - my babies dont like fresh meat - they are fishy pussies   what time do you call this to go to work then you lazy mare


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hello Lovely Woking Ladies,

Just wanted to pop on with a few personals.

*Jules* and *Paris* - So very sorry it wasn't the result you both deserve. Hope you and your Partners are coping. Paris - great news on your decision to move to ARGC. I am sure that will work out for you - they seem that bit more willing to explore more options there.

*Pots* - I replied properly on the other thread but hope it is sinking in and congrats again.

*Mr* and *Mrs W * - Good luck for ET today. So glad both your embies fertilised for you.

*Alisha* - Good luck for IUI basting. I had a couple of IUIs and the process is all very simple.

*Beanie* - Good luck for EC if it is today (I wasn't quite sure).

Hello to everyone else, hope you are well.

Caro xx


----------



## Jellybabe (Aug 16, 2006)

Haster - thanks   Ive got a spare gazebo if you need it - not that you will need it of course


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jellybabe-I didnt see the hottie   yeah i know Tash and me are little little and large arent we   

Hatster-I bet they do like meat   and cant believe you didnt eat meat till you met your d/h you dirty minx    

Just had a shower and waiting to dry then i will be offski  

Caro


----------



## ChelseaBun (Jun 19, 2007)

Good morning

Pots - wonderful news.  I am so pleased for you  

Alisha - good luck for the IUI today   . 

Wildcat - good luck for ET today   .

Monkey - good luck for the scan on Monday  .

Jellybabe - won't see you today, but good luck for your baseline scan.

Emma - hope you get your appointment quickly for your consult at the ARGC.   Its important to leave no stone unturned and I know it will be the turning point for you and positive news in the very near future.   

Hatster - hope you managed to get your gazebo up yesterday, as I can't imagine you will want to do it today.  Lets hope that the cr*p weather does its worst today, so that you will have some sunshine tomorrow.   Thanks for the confidence boost - just want to get on with stimms now - nothing like wishing my time away!

Seems like it will be a busy day for Woking today, as some of us seem to be there in one capacity or another.

Big   to everyone else.

Debs


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - pmsl - i didnt say i'd _never_ eaten meat  sid will eat a nicely cooked fillet steak but hes very fussy

Thanks jelly  - we've got 2 up and just hope thats enough 

Chelsea - thanks and yes thank god we did them yesterday -


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well im dressed and now not going into the office think i will work from home and its thundering here and dont want to get struck by lightening   

Debs-Good luck for your scan    

Hatster-earlier on you came on and said only a quickie and an hour later your still here


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Emma and Jules...so sorry it was bad news for you both, i had everything crossed   
Elly and chris ....great news on your 2 embies.......lots of    to you both
Alisha ...good luck with you 'basting'   
Beanie....i hope EC goes well and you get lots of eggies.
Pots.....way to go girlfriends....new u good do it....fantastic news    
Monkey .....hope your feeling ok on stimms.....good luck with your first scan
Jellybabe....sorry i didnt manage to get to chat to you, good luck with your BScan.

It was great to see you all on Wed and thankyou Emma for organising it. Definately a round table next time as i didnt get to chat to some of you. Bendy, Jellybabe, Chelsea and Hatser......sorry
Bali...i hope we didnt scare you will all our Woking tales, great to meet you
Tash....you are looking wonderful as always, glowing i think is the word, cant wait to find out what your having.
Myra......your right we wont leave it so long, lovely to see you
Bendy.....so glad you made it to the meal, hope it wasn't to scary, hope all goes well with  your pregnancy, you were also looking like a yummy mummy.
Gill....me old mate, glad you pursuaded me to come, it was fun   
Hatser...hope the BBQ goes well and the nasty rain stays away.
Happy damn Fri
Ali xxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

I will be starting a new thread and locking this one in a few minutes so please save any messages before posting so you don't lose them....

N x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=103160.0

N xx


----------

